# Saint Seiya - Episode G



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

Pure blasphemy that this hasn't been brought up yet by anyone. Although I know there are plenty of Saint Seiya fans on this site.

The recent prequel to Kuramada's hit cult classic, Saint Seiya, takes place several years before the events of the original manga. Supervised and directed by Kuramada and drawned/designed by Okada. 

It focuses on the 12 Gold Saints of Athena and notably, Aiolia, the Gold Saint of Leo as well as his comrades who are dealing with the revival of the Titans including Cronos; the father of Zeus.

Fantastic and gorgeous art (although the bug eyes can be a bit off-putting to some at start, or at least those who perfer typical Shonen style), beautiful story, great stuff all around.

A few morsel's of Okada's gorgeous rendered art and style. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

Sweet, a chapter about me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2009)

I still top the original manga over all of them though.


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

I never got how Okada's art comes off as "convulted" exactly.


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey TWF, change those spreads in the OP for these. The quality is much better.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

Where did you get that HQ stuff?


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 11, 2009)

SSEG scans are usually pretty bad. Even in spanish or portuguese, it's extremelly difficult to find it in HQ, if you can find it at all. 

Also, does anyone here know where I can find SSEG and SSND raw in HQ?


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

Charcan or Id might be the people to ask.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2009)

I have raws of the first 5 volumes of Episode G somewhere in good quality. Not of ND yet though. Otherwise the quality of my Spanish scans is horrible until around chapter 30 then it picks up fast.

And yeah, Episode G is awesome. The Titans are incredible foes (shame on the lack of participation of several female Titans though, with some exceptions) and as a villain god Pontus is cooler than Poseidon and Hades.


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2009)

Deathmask's fight with that Giant pretty perfectly showed off his duplicity and ruthless nature well. Even the Giants of the Titans were taken back by his senseless cruelty and barbaric personality.

Also just got to the part where the third Titan, Dark Lightning Coeus gets freed. Hyperion, Coeus and Iapetos interactions were pretty amusing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2009)

I love how the titan?s personalities are driven directly from their respective greek legends. It gives much more depth to them as characters, like how Mnemosyne 
*Spoiler*: __ 



betrayed Cronus for thinking that him slaying his father Uranus was an unforgivable sin.




As much as i like how Kurumada constructed his world out of greek mythology, this is something he (and Teshigori for that matter) should do more.


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

Pontus is rapidly getting up there in my favorite baddies from Seiya, right with Apollo and Hades at this point.

I really like most of the art and Okada's style as well, only thing I try to ignore are the bug eyes on certain characters.

Do people have RAWs for stuff after Chapter 24?


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 21, 2009)

If you want, I can send you everything up to chapter 59 in LQ (spanish or portuguese)


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

How are the quality of the RAWS?

And I would be eternally grateful for that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2009)

Oooh, latest chapter is the big one. Pontos is reaching the huicy part of his plan and Chronos is ready to kick some Gold ass.


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 22, 2009)

TWF said:


> How are the quality of the RAWS?
> 
> And I would be eternally grateful for that.


I honestly don't know. 
And everything was sent. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Fang (Feb 22, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oooh, latest chapter is the big one. Pontos is reaching the huicy part of his plan and Chronos is ready to kick some Gold ass.



Is this from the RAW? I dunno how the Gold Saints think they can match with Pontus.



The Doctor said:


> I honestly don't know.
> And everything was sent. I hope you enjoy.



Thanks, I appreciate all of it. Just gotta deal with that site sometimes acting gay though.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2009)

Bumping due to recent activity for Episode G.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread certainly could use some activity


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 18, 2009)

TWF, about those links I sent you, they are not _exactly _HQ but they are pretty good and are probably the best SS scan around the internet.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

As far as the original goes, I've only watched the anime of it.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got to this part. 




Coeus, Kreios, and Oceanus look particularly awesome.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

Let's all talk about how awesome Camus is 

Also, what's everyone's IRL zodiac sign?


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2009)

Cancer....that means I'm with Deathmask the Dick-Head Gold Saint.


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Let's all talk about how awesome Camus is
> 
> Also, what's everyone's IRL zodiac sign?



Which one of those is Camus?

I don't know my star sign.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Which one of those is Camus?
> 
> I don't know my star sign.


Camus is the Aquarius Gold Saint.

When's your birthday? I can tell you your Zodiac sign off that.

@TWF: I'm an Aquarius


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Camus is the Aquarius Gold Saint.
> 
> When's your birthday? I can tell you your Zodiac sign off that.
> 
> @TWF: I'm an Aquarius



April.

I'll have to go check what Camus looks like.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

<_<

I was hoping for something more specific, heck, just check this:


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> <_<
> 
> I was hoping for something more specific, heck, just check this:



Turns out i'm Taurus.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm Aries, the quiet one.

Camus has some great interventions against Oceanus and in Tartarus as well.

The Gold Saints have a tough time ahead of them, with Cronos being against them, and Pontus-Mnemosyne plotting behind the scenes.

Cronus and Oceanus are the only male Titans left, I wonder what the latter will do since it's Cronus who is facing the Gold Saints right now. There's several ways the story can go right now.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2009)

What, Kreios and Oceanus are dead already?


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2009)

Why is 64 missing? I'm at the part where all of the Titans and Titanesses (sans Cronos) are gathered with Pontus and Hyperion is talking about the ten year war they waged against the Olympians.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 18, 2009)

Who knows why no one scanned that chapter. It's the beginning of the rematch between Aiolia and Hyperion. It'll probably surface until the spanish volume comes out and they scan it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2009)

74 just came out this week, it´s in shit quality though.

Cronos´s armor looks badass, kinda compensates teh fact that he has a children´s body.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Doctor, could you please send me all the SSEG in portuguese? 
Kinda on topic, I'm capricorn... Shura is much more awesome than his future self in the original Saint Seiya. I'm entering in Lost Canvas as well, it's picking up fast.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 20, 2009)

No kidding, Shura and Saga are the Gold Saints with the bigger participations outside of Aiolia in G.

Fans of Lost Canvas have much to be happy about now with the upcoming anime. What's been shown so far more than makes up for the crappy Elysion Ovas.


----------



## Fang (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw the intro to the Lost Canvas anime, it was weird. But pretty decent for the most part.

Are there any plans for Episode G to get a OVA/film/anime treatment itself?


----------



## Fang (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm? Help with you what exactly?


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

I heard someone here has some scans of the Spanish chapters. I thought it was you. Was I wrong?


----------



## Fang (Mar 23, 2009)

Id, Charcan and Sin are the ones who can read the Spanish translations of Episode G. I got an English script from Charcan up to volume 8 from the Spanish versions.

You might want to talk to those three. I'm not fluent in Spanish so its really those three you'll have to talk to.


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> Id, Charcan and Sin are the ones who can read the Spanish translations of Episode G. I got an English script from Charcan up to volume 8 from the Spanish versions.
> 
> You might want to talk to those three. I'm not fluent in Spanish so its really those three you'll have to talk to.



Oh, sorry about that

Thanks.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 31, 2009)

TWF said:


> I saw the intro to the Lost Canvas anime, it was weird. But pretty decent for the most part.
> 
> Are there any plans for Episode G to get a OVA/film/anime treatment itself?



No. But the detailed art would look awesome if done right.


----------



## Fang (Apr 1, 2009)

Weren't all the films barring the last one and the Hades Chapter/original anime done by Toei? Anyway just finished reading Chapter 32 of Episode G. I found Cronos putting down of his son Zeus as a "moron" pretty hilarious, alone with him manipulating nature and the universe to pretty awesome as an affect.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 3, 2009)

Toei did the original anime, the first movies and the Hades Ovas. It really dropped the ball with the latter so if they touch Saint Seiya again with that staff the fanbase will facepalm.

Cronus suffers no fools.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello ladies. 

Just finished chapter 42, which ends volume 10. Oceanus vs Aiolia and Camus was great, Kreios is a crazy son of a bitch, Shura was awesome. Taurus Aldebaran's intervention against Rhea and Themis when they protect Cronus was also amazing.

Great manga.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, a thread about EpiG! Now that is unexpected.

My story with epiG has 3 moments:
1-At first, I was a BIIIIIIIIG fan of EpiG, really. I simply loved everything about it (except for Okada's pompous art. He simply tries too damn hard, the amount of details far exceed what could be called beatiful and end up just leaving the pages a mess in some points of the story due to the huge amount of visual information packed into such a small space. Nowadays, however, Okada improved a lot and is doing the detail thing better and there are not so much visual pollution).

2-With time, however, I came to hate the epiG.... :/ after you ready a bunch of chapters is impossible to not get incredibly annoyed with Okada's lack of creativity (yeah, Okada writes and draws. A lot of people think Kurumada is the one writing the epiG) when it comes to arguments. EVERY fight is like a second coming of the previous one, not only the action but, specially, the lines. I mean, every Saint says the same shit to the Titans and the Titans answer with the same lines (you can simply pick the lines from one fight and put it on the guys from another one and the shit will still be pretty much as the original content XP). It's sad, Okada decided to talk about the free will x destiny putting humans against gods, but he is pretty incompetent to find the differents aspects of this matter and is always focusing in the same informations.
Not to mention Okada completely ruined Aiolia (I never was his fan, but I liked him in the original manga - the fact I'm a Leo helps). He made the kid into probably the most annoying protagonist EVER! And even though everyone hates him, he is almost the only Gold Saint fighting (right now, he has being fighting in the manga for almost 1 year and a half...).


3-Right now, however again, things changed. I can't say I love the epiG anymore, but I don't hate it either.
After the Labyrinth of Chronos became the stage of the fights, the manga got a LOT better. Instead of simply reading the chapters reapeating over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again the "Gods this, humans that. Protect, love, blablablah", Okada decided to focus on the Titans... develop each one of them and show their unique personalities instead of making them sound like the same character with different faces.



Right now, the Titans are probably my favorite group of the whole Saint Seiya universe, Okada is really making those guys worth the reading. Let's hope he will do the same with the Gold Saints (he needs to remember they are a whole group and not just Aiolia and his cheerleaders). Well... I like the Gold Saints as much as them, but that's thanks to Kurumada and the classic manga.

Right now, the only weak point of the epiG is the overexposition of Aiolia (and the fact he is becoming a male version of Sailor Moon, turning all of his enemies to the good side through love).
I mean, damn! May's chapter was the one that got the fans more excited EVER with the epiG and it's focus was: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Misty*!!! C'f*kingmon! When everyone gets excited because the focus of a chapter changed from the Gold Saints (everyone's favorites) to a Silver Saint (the most ignored group in SS), you know something is wrong.






Right now, the manga is really cool and the Titans are THE shit (specially Iapetus! LOVE the guy)... Prometheus as well.
And I will be forever dreaming with the day Aphrodite (my all time favorite) will have a fight against a Titan (or against Prometheus *_* ... please, Okada, make it happen!)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 2, 2009)

The Titanesses suffer no fool.



.access timeco. said:


> EVERY fight is like a second coming of the previous one, not only the action but, specially, the lines. I mean, every Saint says the same shit to the Titans and the Titans answer with the same lines (you can simply pick the lines from one fight and put it on the guys from another one and the shit will still be pretty much as the original content XP). It's sad, Okada decided to talk about the free will x destiny putting humans against gods, but he is pretty incompetent to find the differents aspects of this matter and is always focusing in the same informations.
> Not to mention Okada completely ruined Aiolia (I never was his fan, but I liked him in the original manga - the fact I'm a Leo helps). He made the kid into probably the most annoying protagonist EVER! And even though everyone hates him, he is almost the only Gold Saint fighting (right now, he has being fighting in the manga for almost 1 year and a half...).



Gotta disagree on the fights part, Okada is packing more diverse abilities into each of the enemies of the Saints that I can remember existing in the original story. And there's enough diversity in the dialogues as far as Coeus relishing mortality, Hyperion defining what justice means to him between choosing their human followers and everybody else etc. not to mention Saga's personalities are enjoyable when they argue against each other and Pontus is just a magnificent bastard. But I agree several themes are repetitive especially with Aiolia, whom I don't hate as a protagonist as much as other people do (I've always liked his techniques better than say, Seiya's) even if it's true there's this imbalance between him and the fighting participation of others (even if it's justified in-story), interestingly it's the opposite to what Teshirogi does in The Lost Canvas, where you often forget Tenma is the protagonist.



> Right now, the Titans are probably my favorite group of the whole Saint Seiya universe, Okada is really making those guys worth the reading. Let's hope he will do the same with the Gold Saints (he needs to remember they are a whole group and not just Aiolia and his cheerleaders). Well... I like the Gold Saints as much as them, but that's thanks to Kurumada and the classic manga.



The Titans are what attracted me to this manga and back into Saint Seiya in general. About the Gold Saints, they are sadly often fond of honorably letting fights go one on one (which has a high possibility of landing Aiolia another whole fight), but there's a chance that'll change now with Cronus.



> I mean, damn! May's chapter was the one that got the fans more excited EVER with the epiG and it's focus was:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was equally glad to see Miko getting back into the story even if in a minor role. And Misty, well he's always been to me, along with Argol, one of the best regular Silver Saints (a group that has always been kinda worfed here and there) so that's why I liked that chapter.






> And I will be forever dreaming with the day Aphrodite (my all time favorite) will have a fight against a Titan (or against Prometheus *_* ... please, Okada, make it happen!)



While here I'm hoping the Titanesses get a chance to shine since I'm starting to doubt they'll have big individual fights as the male Titans did. Okada should read Claymore and take a clue.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2009)

They're also available on manga traders as well.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 3, 2009)

This manga is AWFUL

Art is nice tho'


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2009)

so far there's 24 chapters of EP G translated


 click to read online


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Bumping 

Kreios vs Shura, oh hell yes. A hack and slash fight if there ever was one in Saint Seiya. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Saint Seiya thread is for all of it, Episode G is specifically for Episode G. And I just got to  Kreios and Shura fight.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

TWF said:


> Saint Seiya thread is for all of it, Episode G is specifically for Episode G. And I just got to  Kreios and Shura fight.



Haha you sir are funny. Almost as funny as a guy who goes by the name "Sasuke" and lectures others about manga quality. 

So what you wanna talk about this fight then? How awesome Shura is? That's old news, man.




.access timeco. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is pretty much my view of Episode G. Almost word for word. Eerie...


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Haha you sir are funny. Almost as funny as a guy who goes by the name "Sasuke" and lectures others about manga quality.
> 
> So what you wanna talk about this fight then? How awesome Shura is? That's old news, man.



I'm don't speak or read in Spanish/Portugese/Italian/ect...it's a bit harder for me to keep up in the manga.

Chill out.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

No one's being confrontational here, man. 

As a peace offering, I give you that guy you have in your avatar in full color:


By the way, has he fought Aiolia yet or is that after the Shura fight?


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

1-sealed Coeus vs Aiolia is after 1-sealed Kreios vs Shura is already over, right now I'm reading through Camus vs Rhea's Salamander.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

How great was it when Shura removed his armor and landed a double Excalibur on that titan? 

Camus versus a fire salamander, the only foe he could hope to beat.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not there yet, I just finished chapter 54. But I liked how Kreios acknowledged that Shura is strong and he shouldn't screw around with him.

Also using Melas Planetes to power up his Soma was pretty sweet.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

Using a planet as a shield is pretty cool. I guess they'll leave the titanesses to Aphrodite and Mu. Which is ok since those two are almost lady-like themselves.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2009)

Where did you find that Coeus colouring? I opened a new tab for that image and its still taking twenty minutes to load.

Link for it?


----------



## Cyn (Sep 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> And he compiled them into a single volume release as well. Two chapters in roughly two weeks.
> 
> Pretty decent work.


I'm actually a "she", but thanks anyway, lol. XD



BigJ said:


> Using a planet as a shield is pretty cool. I guess they'll leave the titanesses to Aphrodite and Mu. Which is ok since those two are almost lady-like themselves.


Ouch, low blow... hehe. I'm rather looking forward to seeing the Titanesses fight too. Themis was a bit disappointing because she only played "back-up the husband".


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2009)

Did Nihilus ask you to join NF?


----------



## Cyn (Sep 1, 2009)

Um, no. I actually come here for Naruto spoilers, but this time I got curious and did a "Saint Seiya" search, lol.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyway finished the 1-sealed Galaxy Kreios vs Capicorn Shura fight finally at 56. Nihilus lets see you touch this up.


----------



## Titaness Mnemosyne (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been meaning to ask... where do you guys find all those HQ images? I've been running searches for months and all I got were either scans that were blurry, or scans that were too small.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Sep 2, 2009)

I remember seeing HQ raws on irc (#lurk).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool sig Mnemonyse.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2009)

Titaness Mnemosyne said:


> I've been meaning to ask... where do you guys find all those HQ images? I've been running searches for months and all I got were either scans that were blurry, or scans that were too small.



Well I was sent the first ten volumes in HQ Japanese raws.

The rest are better MQ stuff till the late 54+ chapters (after the Iapetos/Themis vs Shaka/Aiolia fight).

Charcan or Id are the guys to talk to if you need those links.


----------



## Titaness Mnemosyne (Sep 3, 2009)

@Mongoloid Gnome and TWF: Okay, thanks! I'm not really new to ep.G, but considering the fact that it started years ago and I only started reading last year, yeah, I'm new. XD

@Deathbringerpt: Thanks! I made it myself. It's not as good as those made with Photoshop (this was made with Photobucket's edit tools), but it'll do.


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Ouch, low blow... hehe. I'm rather looking forward to seeing the Titanesses fight too. Themis was a bit disappointing because she only played "back-up the husband".



I actually don't care about the titanesses at all. I'm more interested in Prometheus than any other titan/god. Considering where the story is going I wouldn't be surprised if he sacrifices himself to save the saints. 

And is that a female Dhoko in your avatar? Damn it.



Titaness Mnemosyne said:


> @Mongoloid Gnome and TWF: Okay, thanks! I'm not really new to ep.G, but considering the fact that it started years ago and I only started reading last year, yeah, I'm new. XD



There's only like 76 chapters of G around. I just started reading it this summer.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone call for me?


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2009)

Post 84, show me ur moves.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting scan, will do after I become the #8 ranked assassin in the world


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

Told you Shura's fight was the best. Shura's also known as "The one that does not suck".


----------



## Titaness Mnemosyne (Sep 6, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Told you Shura's fight was the best. Shura's also known as "The one that does not suck".



Definitely true. He doesn't keep giving battle cliches like Aiolia does in every battle. No constant repetition of fighting because of love etc. etc... talk about anti-climatic 

Fact is, Shura VS Kreios (both in vol. 7 and 13/14) was my most favorite fight scenes within all the volumes I've read so far.


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

I lost all hope in Aiolia when he gave his little "gods need to be saved too" speech. 

Yeah. Hell, even Shura's "fight" with Saga was better than nearly all of Aiolia's fights. I also liked the way Shura asked if Aiolia had beaten a titan. He was like, if your annoying ass can do it, so can I.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 8, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I lost all hope in Aiolia when he gave his little "gods need to be saved too" speech.


Hah, what kind of SS fan are you, that you're not immune to those speeches by now? Go take your shots! J/k... X)

Female Dohko? Ugh... *washes eyes with soap* Nevah!

I could be wrong, but wasn't a new chapter supposed to come out this August? I've been kinda looking for it, but no luck. Do you guys know anything about it?


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2009)

76 was released a month or two ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2009)

Titaness Mnemosyne said:


> @Deathbringerpt: Thanks! I made it myself. It's not as good as those made with Photoshop (this was made with Photobucket's edit tools), but it'll do.



Seriously? You can makes these at Photobucket? I got to check it out then.

Anyone remember when Okada made that short story after Pontus cursed Aiolia to turn against his own friends, where it showed the Sanctuary arc of Ailoia?s fight with Seiya, and the speeches and panel were the exact same but in his style?

His Lighting bolt were even like the original where they are so fast they resemble straight lines of light, shit was epic.


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah that was after Aiolia's skirmish with Hyperion when he entered Tartarus.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah, thanks for clearing that, TWF. I thought it meant chapter 77 was out already. Never mind, then... ^^

That short story was brilliant. Seiya looked seriously like a fish, but it was brilliant nonetheless. You gotta love the way Okada is doing all these little "tie in"s into the original series.


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2009)

I was wrong, the RAW for 76 came out around the middle of May. 

Champion Red is a monthly magazine right? Also speaking of details, I remember, just now finishing the the Aiolos Gaiden, that Aiolos was talking about how the Gold Saints are the 12 Constellations centered around the Sun.

The guy's attention to even the most miniscule information from the original manga is pretty sauce.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2009)

TWF said:


> The guy's attention to even the most miniscule information from the original manga is pretty sauce.



Well, it wasn?t exactly minuscule since it was even more exposition about the Gold cloths in the moment were all of them committed conjoined kamikaze, so i+d say it?s a fairly important part in the series but i see where you?re going at, him and Kurumada made a pretty damn good job at consistency. Although i doubt that Kurumada checks for continuity like in the beginning, he never mentioned it again.


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I say that with the example of the Gold Cloth's 12 Constellations and powers relating to the Sun because I only remember that being referenced once in the original manga, by Dohko, near the end of the Hades arc.


----------



## J (Sep 9, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Hah, what kind of SS fan are you, that you're not immune to those speeches by now? Go take your shots! J/k... X)



It's not that, it's just that it degrades the titans. A lot. Besides, Shura's fight with Kreios was the best in the series so far it didn't have that angsty whiny feeling to it.



> Female Dohko? Ugh... *washes eyes with soap* Nevah!



Who's that in your avatar then? Looks like it has Dhoko's shield on her left arm.

-------------------------------------------------

Also chapter 30 was released in HQ (en espanol) and it had three awesome Saga spreads. Though Saga looks like he just hit the bong on the second pic:





Where's your Saga set TWF? It's way better than the Coitus one you have right now.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 9, 2009)

Those pics of Saga are awesome.


----------



## J (Sep 9, 2009)

Indeed. The Galaxian Explosion looks great in there. Hopefully these guys go back and redo all the chapters in HQ like this. 

Make me a Saga set Nihilus. LOL.

I just noticed the name of the guy/chick who does the colorings: "Shun-Pisces". Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cyn (Sep 10, 2009)

Champion Red is a monthly magazine, but I haven't seen any new chapters of Episode G out yet. So, nothing to report there.



BigJ said:


> It's not that, it's just that it degrades the titans. A lot. Besides, Shura's fight with Kreios was the best in the series so far it didn't have that angsty whiny feeling to it.
> 
> Who's that in your avatar then? Looks like it has Dhoko's shield on her left arm.


Well, you have to take into account that Cronos was acting a bit like a lost little baby at the time. *shrugs* Whatever... Aiolia is still my fave. I wish the rest of the Gold Saints were doing more in the most recent chapters, but he's still my fave. Shura never really appealed to me. Sure, he's great and badass, but there's not much depth to his character beyond the little we've seen when he went to confront the Pope. 

Ok, ok, my avi is a "female version" of the Libra cloth. But Dohko deserves better than to be associated with it, hehe.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2009)

Going by the Spanish script.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2009)

What happened in the last released chapter?

It´s been awhile, Okada got slower with the releases ever since he started again on his own manga.


----------



## J (Sep 10, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Champion Red is a monthly magazine, but I haven't seen any new chapters of Episode G out yet. So, nothing to report there.



It's been on hiatus for some months now. Do you have all the chapters of G? Do you use raw scans for translations or do you buy the magazine?



> Well, you have to take into account that Cronos was acting a bit like a lost little baby at the time. *shrugs* Whatever... Aiolia is still my fave. I wish the rest of the Gold Saints were doing more in the most recent chapters, but he's still my fave. *Shura never really appealed to me.* Sure, he's great and badass, but there's not much depth to his character beyond the little we've seen when he went to confront the Pope.



*Puts Cyn on ignore list*...I'm joking...
Shura has more depth than nearly every other saint. He was forced to kill one of his best friends. He took Aiolos' mantle and became the most loyal saint. His will and justice were so high that Saga needed two emperor demon fists to take control of his mind. What does Aiolia have? Being an annoying kid bent on redeeming his brother. "Oh brother give me your wings!". He's too angsty. 



> Ok, ok, my avi is a "female version" of the Libra cloth. But Dohko deserves better than to be associated with it, hehe.



Can't fool me.



TWF said:


> Going by the Spanish script.



Trying to upstage my Saga scans eh?



Deathbringerpt said:


> What happened in the last released chapter?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cronus is fully awakened and about to face off with all the gold saints that are in Tartarus right now.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2009)

Gold Saints better job horribly to him if he's at full strength.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd heard a rumour a while back that a new chapter would be coming out in August. That's why I brought this up, but I guess that it was false. *sniff*

I can't buy the magazines here where I live, but I do keep an eye on a couple of sites that provide raw scans from several magazines, including Champion Red. I have loads of raws on my computer, which I use for my translations, but the scans you find on GSS releases come from the 16 volumes sitting prettily on my bookshelf. ^^

The last chapter, 76, was where
*Spoiler*: __ 



Misty (!) made an appearance, and Miko the archeologist and that other bronze kid whose name I can't remember showed up again.






BigJ said:


> *Puts Cyn on ignore list*...I'm joking...
> Shura has more depth than nearly every other saint. He was forced to kill one of his best friends. He took Aiolos' mantle and became the most loyal saint. His will and justice were so high that Saga needed two emperor demon fists to take control of his mind. What does Aiolia have? Being an annoying kid bent on redeeming his brother. "Oh brother give me your wings!". He's too angsty.


Hahaha! Oh, you're _so_ getting rep for that!...
Yeah, Aiolia gets a bit whiny sometimes... but at least you know he'll grow out of it by the time G is over, hehe. I like the fact that he's trying to find his place in the world and live by his own standards. The way I see Shura, he kind of gave up on his personality just to follow rules. I think that fight with Saga (which was outstanding!) was the one time he did anything out of personal initiative. But, of course, it could also be that Aiolia's oh-so-fashionable red hair fried my brain. XD


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you talking about that Bronze Saint who looks like a damn cat boy...


----------



## Cyn (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, that Lynx kid.


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah that's what we call a overglorified bishonen.

Aiolia should've killed him for being so fail.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, i remember, he was fighting some weird resurrected mythological creature, his ass got saved by Misty who used his 10 seconds technique, that was pretty damn cool. He was also escorting the archeologist from the Aiolos Gaiden.

What was that monster anyway? I never checked the translation for that chapter.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 11, 2009)

If memory serves me right, that wasn't exactly a monster. It was a conglomerate of souls who had been brought back, but had no body to return to.

Aw, I liked Lynx. He was a sweet kid...

Even Misty looks good when drawn by Okada. (Well, except for that rear view... ew.) Gotta love this manga. X)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2009)

Cyn said:


> If memory serves me right, that wasn't exactly a monster. It was a conglomerate of souls who had been brought back, but had no body to return to.



Really? That explains the very freaky looking design, thanks for the info.



> Aw, I liked Lynx. He was a sweet kid...



Meh, nothing special to me when he first appeared. I personally liked his teacher best.

It doesn?t help that he barely has any armor on and we get to see Okada freakishly look on human anatomy.



Cyn said:


> Even Misty looks good when drawn by Okada. (Well, except for that rear view... ew.) Gotta love this manga. X)



I laughed how Misty didn?t looked more effeminate than the regular gold saint since Okada?s character design is mostly pretty androgynous.

But Okada nailed it in making Misty look threatening with his attack, countdown and all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## J (Sep 12, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Hahaha! Oh, you're _so_ getting rep for that!...
> Yeah, Aiolia gets a bit whiny sometimes... but at least you know he'll grow out of it by the time G is over, hehe. I like the fact that he's trying to find his place in the world and live by his own standards. The way I see Shura, he kind of gave up on his personality just to follow rules. I think that fight with Saga (which was outstanding!) was the one time he did anything out of personal initiative. But, of course, it could also be that Aiolia's oh-so-fashionable red hair fried my brain. XD



Aiolia grew into a women beater. Seriously, he hit Shaina twice and then tried to launch a lightning bolt at Athena? Boy needs some manners.

Do you have chapters 68 and 69? Those are the only ones missing from the place where I get my fix.



TWF said:


> Yeah that's what we call a overglorified bishonen.
> 
> Aiolia should've killed him for being so fail.



I agree. If there's one thing Aiolia is good at is beating women and failures. Failures such as Iapetos and Coeus 



Darth Nihilus said:


>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2009)

Okada should draw more armor totems, all for my instant gratification, that lazy fuck.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2009)

Coeus is as much fail as Shura is.


----------



## J (Sep 12, 2009)

Is that why Shura's still alive and even more powerful than Coeus ever was? 

He literally said "Imma go die, see ya". I laughed so hard at that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure he did.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2009)

None will beat Hyperion in Episode G as far being badass goes except Saga but the difference does'nt seem much.

Hyperion has a BFS and he knows how to use it. He cancelled out Leo's most broken attack(Coeus's H4X) if I recall. That panel is somewhere in the Metadome.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, Hyperion cancelled out Aiolia's usage of Coeus's Dunamis, but that was when the two most powerful Dunamis attacks of Coeus and Hyperions' clashed with each other. Coeus is faster than Hyperion and has more broken abilities: light/electric/lightning manipulation and gravity manipulation with Thunder Star Rotation.

As for bad-ass, the first time Aiolia fought Coeus, in his two-sealed state, he gave Leo the biggest beat down, even worse than what Hyperion did to him in their first meeting. The Titan of Dark Lightning nearly sliced Aiolia in half. 

Also I loved how Coeus repelled all of his Lightning Plasma attacks with his own normal punches then sent them back at Aiolia.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 13, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Aiolia grew into a women beater. Seriously, he hit Shaina twice and then tried to launch a lightning bolt at Athena? Boy needs some manners.
> 
> Do you have chapters 68 and 69? Those are the only ones missing from the place where I get my fix.


...You're kidding, right?
Now I'm the one being tempted by that ignore button. X)

All I have are japanese raws, and they're not very good quality.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)

Why are the Portugese scans so much better than the Spanish ones?


----------



## Cyn (Sep 13, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 13, 2009)

So I'm trying to clean the raws, and now I can't 

The raws are named as "Index" when I open them up, and I can't even clean them how I usually do, or from the site that you linked me to 

Any tips, Cyn?


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)

Cyn said:


> What do you mean?



Scan from chapter 60 page 01 in Spanish.



Scan from chapter 60 page 01 in Portugese.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)

But that's under the Portugese translation tags on Manga Helpers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, I learned a new trick, thanks


----------



## Cyn (Sep 13, 2009)

TWF said:


> But that's under the Portugese translation tags on Manga Helpers.


Yes, but as far as I know, Phoenix Ankaa uses the pages from that Spanish group as a basis for his work.

Oops, sorry Nihilus. didn't see your message. I replied via email.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 13, 2009)

No problem, Just giving them better quality atm before using the level tool


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)

All I'm getting is blub blub blub.


----------



## J (Sep 13, 2009)

Come on dude, this ain't fun if you don't even try. Imitating farm animals now?

In all seriousness though, that was an excellent fight (Aiolia vs Coeus). The way Okada drew their movements and attacks was top-notch. That shit was brutal. It was really chiched and all but it was still enjoyable. The only thing that ruined it for me was the ending. "I'll remember you as my teacher oh great Coeus-kun". God damn Aiolia.


----------



## J (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure sure...

If you have some links to those that'd be great.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 14, 2009)

Go to the Episode G news section of the saintseiyafan forums. You won't even have to register to see them.


----------



## J (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw 69 but not 68. What is Pontus wearing? Is that a god cloth? Pontus and Prometheus forever Hyperion and Coeus never.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2009)

Something like a God Cloth but his armor is different from the Titans and Olympians but should be roughly equal but I could be wrong.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

Pontus wears a Soma/Cloth called Ars Magna. Looks like its made out of crystals or something similar.

Also Prometheus sucks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2009)

TWF said:


> Pontus wears a Soma/Cloth called Ars Magna. Looks like its made out of crystals or something similar.



I think Pontus compared it to stars or said it was made from stars or something, don´t remember very well, it´s been awhile. Ars Magna means "Great Art" by the way,



TWF said:


> Also Prometheus sucks.



I like to think that the wings that he has comes from the bird that kept eating his guts in his mythological legend. He´s also a 3rd party at the moment, i'll reserve judgment until he does something more substantial.

He's a dick for not telling his parents that he was alive and well though, then again that´s pretty consistent with greek mythology. Everyone´s a prick.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah after the whole bit of Iapetos and Themis sacrificing themselves like they did against Aiolia and Shaka for Prometheus benefit, he gives a kind of spoiled brat attitude. At least he looks somewhat manlier than his father, thanks to his mom. lol.

But in all seriousness he's suppose to be the Father of Humans, I'm hoping he'll betray Pontus or at least get a decent fight.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2009)

Prometheus sucks.


----------



## J (Sep 15, 2009)

Reported for spamming/flaming/bad taste...

You know where I can buy volumes of G in Spanish?


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope; have no idea. The only mangas I own physically are Dragon Ball and Vagabond.

Seriously what exactly makes Prometheus such a "great character"? He's done literally nothing aside from narrate his parents death and defend the fact that Aiolia and Shura got and recieved Dunamis from Kreios and Coeus.

The only thing he's got going for him is he isn't an it looking creature like his father.


----------



## J (Sep 15, 2009)

The fact that he hasn't died in a boner-deflating way is the only thing that makes him better than the others. Plus his mythological tale is pretty awesome. 

He's also got a cool-design but we all know he's gonna die defending either the saints or Chronus. Probably letting the saints feed on his entrails. Metaphorically speaking of course.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2009)

Hyperion is a great character, he got taken out by Aiolia who jobbed him after Aiolia got the shit kicked out of him by Coeus. Does that make Hyperion a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) too?

And Prometheus looks like another bishie in Episode G so what design? You mean wearing a cowl and robes and having wings?

He'll probably betray or be betrayed by Pontus anyway. Or that crazy hoe Mnemosyne.


----------



## J (Sep 16, 2009)

Hyperion didn't job, they were close in strength. What with Aiolia gaining powerup after powerup and Hyperion been sealed and all. Great fight though. I never called Hyperion a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I called Coeus a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 'cause I was messing around with ya...

Prometheus along with Pontus are the most manly looking bad guys. You know he's probably hiding a Pontus-like armor underneath those clothes. I'd be surprised if he isn't.


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2009)

Aiolia did job Hyperion, he was badly wounded, could barely use Coeus's Absolute Dunamis and had almost no Cosmo left to burn while Hyperion was completely fresh in his one-sealed state.


----------



## J (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh come on. That's true for all of G's fights. How do you explain Shura almost dying by Saga's GE and being fresh to fight Kreus like two minutes afterwards?


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

"Calamity is the power to invoke nothing..." 

Good job though, guys. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

That's what I got from Charcan's translations too.


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

It just sounds weird in English ya know? It's translated the same in Spanish. I think they're being too literal. I'd say something like "I'll destroy this land into nothingness...". "Calamity is the power to bring nothingness to the land..."

So I found out Borders has the first 11 volumes of G in Spanish. For about 15 bux a pop.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)

And now KoTZ is going to be picked up as well :WOW


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Who is KoTZ?


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

Knights of The Zodiac


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Man the english dub of Saint Seiya was pretty hilarious.

Like the French dubbing of Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)

Ep 53 and onwards is making my eyes bleed

But somehow, I'm getting through it


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

I still don't get why American dubbers always put accents on people. Always.

EP 53 is kawaii to the max dude!


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

General White in Dragon Ball was randomly given a Russian accent in both the Viz manga and the anime.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)

GENIE FIST OF HOLY FATHER


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe Funimation cut down on accents as of late. Not too sure since I don't watch anime. But holy hell, 4kids man.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 21, 2009)

BigJ said:


> It just sounds weird in English ya know? It's translated the same in Spanish. I think they're being too literal. I'd say something like "I'll destroy this land into nothingness...". "Calamity is the power to bring nothingness to the land..."


Yeah, I know... but those alternatives are exactly what he says afterwards, lol. I thought of using "void" or "null" rather than "nothing" but that sounded even weirder to me...

@ Nihilus: wtf, *Genie* Fist?? Tell me it ain't so. o_o


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]I498KC-4YgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2009)

^

LOL at Fighting Fist. God.




Cyn said:


> @ Nihilus: wtf, *Genie* Fist?? Tell me it ain't so. o_o



"Specter Emperor Fist" according to wikipedia. =/

The french translation is "Devil illusion" which is pretty damn bad.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2009)

Demon Emperor Fist going by non shitty English translations

Gawd DA-Anime needs to work better on their translations


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

Demonic Emperor's Fist or Specter Emperor's Fist are the correct translations for Genromaken.

That's because most of the time translators for the anime or manga don't get the same inflections to translate it off of the kanji.

I like Specter Emperor's Fist though better.

Sounds like a Hokuto no Ken/Fist of the North Star martial arts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Demon Emperor Fist going by non shitty English translations



Yeah, this one is the most common. It´s been awhile since i heard it.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 21, 2009)

"Leo of Genie..." LOL!

Yeah, I know that satanic or demonic something is the right translation. It's just: where the hell did they come up with this "genie" and who would ever think it's appropriate? I'm getting flashes of Saga's dark side oozing out of a lamp...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2009)

^I lol'd at the last part.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

When does Apollo show up in Episode G?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2009)

He has'nt so far right? I believe Charcan said Hercules and Apollo were mentioned in G.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

Charcan said that Apollo appeared in a flash back in one of the chapters after Hyperion was killed.


----------



## J (Sep 21, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Yeah, I know... but those alternatives are exactly what he says afterwards, lol. I thought of using "void" or "null" rather than "nothing" but that sounded even weirder to me...



Yeah, the fist sentence was what he says in the next page, the second one was what I was referring to. Neither "void" nor "null" work here. It's more like "destruction" or "to lay waste".



Darth Nihilus said:


> Gawd DA-Anime needs to work better on their translations



Even the Spanish dub is terrible. They confuse names left and right. Make some names up as they go even.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2009)

Is'nt the spanish dub one of the best?, heard it was 2nd only to the Simpson's spanish dub.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

The Spanish dub sounded goofy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2009)

We should raid DA-Anime and fill them full of GENIE FISTS OF HOLY FATHER


----------



## J (Sep 21, 2009)

The Spanish dub is pretty terrible at times.

LOL Kiki: 1st couple of secs and at 1:38 and 4:12. Also stay tuned for the ending at 4:34

[YOUTUBE]rmTT1iKtIy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyn (Sep 21, 2009)

@ BigJ: Well, the word he used was 無 (zero, nill, nothing). Nothing to do with destruction. Maybe I'll just throw in a pair of quotation marks around the "nothing" so it's not quite as bad... ^^'

The only reference to Apollo I can remember in Episode G was when Hyperion was saying that he was replaced as the sun god. Apollo hasn't actually influenced the story in any way (so far, at least...).

Lol, loved that "best of", but that's nothing on the Portuguese dub. The voice actors kept making jokes along the way... (it's my favourite version. XD)


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

No I meant I was told that Apollo appears in a flashback.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2009)

Hyperion vs. 6 Gold Saints (Shaka, Aiolia, Milo, Shura, Aldebaran, Camus). - _" I do not care who it is, If you don’t not fear me. Then come all at once! I am the God that controls the Sun. To all, I grant Equitable light. And who ever rebels against me. Likewise I will grant them an Equitable death! Who ever wants to end his life, make a decision! "_ - *Hyperion*

When does this happen? does he kick absurd amounts of ass?


----------



## Cyn (Sep 21, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hyperion vs. 6 Gold Saints (Shaka, Aiolia, Milo, Shura, Aldebaran, Camus). - _" I do not care who it is, If you don?t not fear me. Then come all at once! I am the God that controls the Sun. To all, I grant Equitable light. And who ever rebels against me. Likewise I will grant them an Equitable death! Who ever wants to end his life, make a decision! "_ - *Hyperion*
> 
> When does this happen? does he kick absurd amounts of ass?


happy

He does... :')


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

The only fights I can remember up to 67 for Hyperion were this:

Aiolia vs 2-sealed Hyperion

Aiolia vs 2-sealed Hyperion prior to Pontus making the Titans released from Zeus seal on their power.

1-sealed Hyperion vs Mnemosyne

1-sealed Hyperion vs Aiolia with aid from Shaka, Milo and Aldebaran


----------



## Cyn (Sep 21, 2009)

Weird... I can't find that reference to Apollo either, TWF. And apparently, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I was confusing Apollo with Apophis. Pontos mentioned that when Hyperion was dethroned as the sun god, he was sealed inside Apophis (rather than replaced by Apollo as I was saying before...)



Are you sure it's there?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2009)

Well Charcan said Apollo was mentioned along with Hercules. Is Apollo not even mentioned atleast?


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Weird... I can't find that reference to Apollo either, TWF. And apparently,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



No, Pontus said that Hyperion was the only Titan who had released himself into Apophis and was already reviving himself off of Pontus' own Cosmos and Dunamis.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> No, Pontus said that Hyperion was the only Titan who had released himself into Apophis and was already reviving himself off of Pontus' own Cosmos and Dunamis.


No. Hyperion was sealed inside Apophis at the end of the Titanomachy and therefore was released at the same time as Apophis. It was after being defeated by Aiolos (volume 0) that Pontos helped him regenerate with his ichor/dunamis/whatever.

I couldn't find any Apollo or Hercules from chapter 61 onwards, so if it's there, it had to have happened before. I don't remember it, though...


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

That is what I said. Hyperion didn't need Pontus to release him like Iapetos and Coeus since Aiolos actions with the Apophis caused this. Which is why Pontus says to Hyperion that he's like his father.

And the translations in the Spanish HQ that I'm going off say only his Cosmos was sealed in it, not him.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah, sorry. I guess I didn't understand what you were trying to say then. In the raws, it says that Hyperion's "existence" was sealed. Meh... same difference. ^^


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2009)

> Demigods: Technically this should refer to the sons of mortals and Gods. Herakles would be one, and he was namedropped by Aldebaran in Episode G so he must have existed sometime. Saga was called this but that's more of a title because he was revered by the folks for his power and benevolence.



By Charcan. Not sure about Apollo. Anyway let's let it go, I'm sure Apollo or some Olympain will make an appearance in the end. Sorry Cyn, made you go through the chapters for something this minor.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2009)

Saga is a god.


----------



## J (Sep 21, 2009)

Nuh uh Shaka betta dan Saga cuz i liek im moor an he zo kawaii an sugoi 2 da maX!!

I don't recall Apollo ever been mentioned in G. He's been mentioned in ND though. Which makes sense; terrible characters for terrible prequels/sequels.



Cyn said:


> @ BigJ: Well, the word he used was 無 (zero, nill, nothing). Nothing to do with destruction. Maybe I'll just throw in a pair of quotation marks around the "nothing" so it's not quite as bad... ^^'



That's a common mistake translators make. They try to match the text word for word. Sometimes it's impossible to translate something without changing the meaning a bit. You'd have to add a couple of more words for that sentence to sound good in English. It's ok as is though, no worries.



> Lol, loved that "best of", but that's nothing on the Portuguese dub. The voice actors kept making jokes along the way... (it's my favourite version. XD)



Portuguese is for squares


----------



## Cyn (Sep 22, 2009)

That's okay Tranquil Fury, I was curious too. I'll have to track down that "namedrop" next time. I wonder why he'd bring up Hercules...

Lol! Plus, Shaka's hair is, like, über soft. Attacks slide right off him!

Squares? Hn, I take offense to that! J/k... ;D


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

It shouldn't be that hard, Pontus revived Hector to fight Milo after the Coeus vs Aiolia fight.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2009)

^

Kinda weird seeing the Golds kicking the ass of mythological heroes. Hector was supposed to be the shit in Greek mythology.

Just saw the special edition cover for volume 17 for the first time, gotta love Lithos "9 year old" body.


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Lol! Plus, Shaka's hair is, like, ?ber soft. Attacks slide right off him!



Don't you just wanna pet 'im?:

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Squares? Hn, I take offense to that! J/k... ;D



I am offended by you taking offense of my offensive behavior. 

Someone make me a Shaka set. Can't get enough of the guy...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

Deviantart, what a gold mine, sometimes


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

I really wish Okada had sticked with his art style from the start of Episode G. Shit is getting so fucking convulted to read even with the HQ Spanish/Portugese scans in the Hyperion fight with Aiolia.

edit: I've known about the DA stuff for awhile.

I always found it hilarious how fucking weak the Gigants are though.


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

I find it funny that Milo got to fight a human while everyone else was fighting giants and shit. What a failure.

Also:


Where's my Shura set Nihilus?


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

Milo has always been a failure.


----------



## Gain (Sep 22, 2009)

This series is kind of silly


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

There goes half of what you wanted


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

Gayn said:


> This series is kind of silly







Darth Nihilus said:


> There goes half of what you wanted



pek


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

Unless you want my Shaka avatar instead


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL. I'm not worthy of Shaka-kun's presence in my profile.

Is this one too gay, or not gay enough:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, there's always


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

That Shura's facial expressions reminds me of Death Mask for some reason.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











4 more Saints left :amazed


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Well, there's always



What would motivate someone to create such garbage? It's funny as hell though lol.



TWF said:


> That Shura's facial expressions reminds me of Death Mask for some reason.



They're obviously twin brothers:


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

I like how he was such as a jack ass in the original series. Throwing Shiryuu's girl (?) off a cliff when she was in China while he was in Greece just to be a dick to Shiryuu and Dohko.


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

He got smacked around by a homo, though. And then Rhadamanthys swatted his infernal waves or whatever as if they were flies. The dude had probably the worst deaths out of all the gold saints.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

So, hath you chosen a sig


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

BigJ said:


> He got smacked around by a homo, though. And then Rhadamanthys swatted his infernal waves or whatever as if they were flies. The dude had probably the worst deaths out of all the gold saints.



Did you mean by Shiryuu or Mu or both?

Ikki needed a longer beating from Aiacos before the pre-Uchiha superiority speech about being the uber Phoenix Saint.


----------



## J (Sep 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So, hath you chosen a sig



Dude, I'm not using this:


I gotta keep some cred at least. If you're serious about making a set I'll give you the pics.



TWF said:


> Did you mean by Shiryuu or Mu or both?



Mu, obviously. 



> Ikki needed a longer beating from Aiacos before the pre-Uchiha superiority speech about being the uber Phoenix Saint.



Barring Rhadamanthys, the top specters got shafted. Hell, any top tier gold saint could've soloed them.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2009)

Which ones are that: Saga, Shaka and Shion? I mean Rhadamanthys was still pretty impressive, he casually beat down Death Mask and Aphrodite at the same time. He resisted the Legendary Silver Saint's hypnosis ability from his lyre, blasted a hole through his back, and this guy is suppose to be "stronger than the Gold Saints" according to Seiya or something.

And why did the anime skip out on Harpy, Basilisk, Athrune, and Minotauros beating up the Bronze Saints in Hades Castle?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 23, 2009)

Then just send me the stock


----------



## J (Sep 23, 2009)

Saga, Shaka, Aiolos if he were alive. Aiolia might have the best chance out of the rest. Though Shaka kuud of beetn Haeds himsulf cuz he stungr dan evey1 else!!!

Nah, Orpheus was near gold saint level, that's what they said about him. I didn't really like him that much. 

He only beat Aphrodite and Deathmask so easily because of Hades' shield. Same way he stomped on Mu, Aiolia, and Milo. 

The anime shat on the series. It added a bunch of useless shit and cut some important things like the fight between Aldebaran and that flute-playing pantsy during Poseidon.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2009)

I thought Rhadamanthys beat Cancer and Pisces when they were actually in the world of dead, not while in Hades Castle, so the shield wasn't a factor for the Gold Saints?


----------



## J (Sep 23, 2009)

No, they were outside of Hades' castle. Then he threw them in that hole that leads to the frozen hell. How the hell did they get back to Hades' castle to begin with? Mu said he had destroyed their bodies and sent them to hell with his starlight extinction. Either they had achieved the 8th sense or they used Deathmask's ability. Still Mu didn't destroy their bodies like he said it seems...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2009)

> Nah, Orpheus was near gold saint level, that's what they said about him. I didn't really like him that much.



Seiya said that Orpheu was considered to be stronger than Gold saints themselves. That´s to be taken with a grain of salt though. Especially because his silver cloth is shit.




> Still Mu didn't destroy their bodies like he said it seems...



Either Mu already suspected that they had ulterior motives and were fighting for Athena and teleported them somewhere or they somehow managed to survive it and head to invade Hades castle on their own, which i find it pretty improbable since i don´t think they can counter Starlight extinction. So Mu sparing them would be the most probable outcome.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 23, 2009)

It's Cancer and Pisces, they don't mean a damn. Radhamanthys would beat them barrier or no barrier at the same time.


----------



## J (Sep 23, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seiya said that Orpheu was considered to be stronger than Gold saints themselves. That?s to be taken with a grain of salt though. Especially because his silver cloth is shit.



So he DID say that. I guess you can always claim that Saiya said Orpheus was stronger than gold saints but not necessarily that he was stronger than ALL gold saints. Probably mid tier g saint at best. 



> Either Mu already suspected that they had ulterior motives and were fighting for Athena and teleported them somewhere



No. Mu didn't suspect shit until he saw Saga crying blood.



> or they somehow managed to survive it and head to invade Hades castle on their own, which i find it pretty improbable since i don?t think they can counter Starlight extinction. So Mu sparing them would be the most probable outcome.



I'd say he failed to kill them and at best they were sent flying far away with his starlight extinction. They just "walked" to Hades' castle seeing as how everyone got there really really fast afterwards.



Tranquil Fury said:


> It's Cancer and Pisces, they don't mean a damn. Radhamanthys would beat them barrier or no barrier at the same time.



Or could he....


----------



## Cyn (Sep 26, 2009)

I just found out that some Spanish-speaking fans got the chance to ask Kurumada some questions a while back, and one of them was: is Episode G canon? The answer:



> Hay muchas opiniones al respecto, pero Megumu Okada se esta esforzando mucho en verdad, por lo que quisiera que siguieran con fervor el episodio como una historia alterna.





You can read the rest, which includes an interesting answer about who the strongest gold saint is, here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

What I got from that. 



> There are many opinions, but Megumu Okada is trying hard indeed and I would like to continue with fervor the episode as an alternate history.



Google translate


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

Ah, too bad. Series is excellent though. Even so, some things were a bit contradictory with the original series, well, from what I remember from the anime anyways. For example, didn't Shaka and Aiolia meet for the first time during Aiolia's confrontation of the Holy Father?


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What I got from that.
> 
> 
> 
> Google translate



Why would you believe that basing that off a fucking google translation. 

And at worst Kuramada said that Episode G is still an alternative version of Saint Seiya's origins for the main series.

Still does not indicate it's non-canon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

Not like it's any different than translating it with Live Search on IE. It translates as the exact same thing, which doesn't denote to it being canon either. Being an alternate storyline foretelling what happened before the original series.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Alternate history > being non-canon. If you want to go by that logic that EU isn't canon to Star Wars.

Also when was this interview published, because Episode G started in 2002.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 26, 2009)

The interview was made in 2004. Lost Canvas and Next Dimension weren't out yet (pretty ovbious in his answer to the question about whether or not he would write the history of the Holy War with Shion and Dohko), but Episode G certainly was.

Lol, of course he doesn't literally state "non-canon", but "alternate" is a pretty damning adjective in my book. Still, all it means is that Kurumada is free to do whatever he wants to in Next Dimension without bothering with Episode G's story. (Although, I do wish he'd added some variety and not used the exact same villain. )


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Kuramada writes terrible fights, looking back at the entirety of the Posideon and Hades arc.

Still there's no sense in claiming its not canon until he blatantly states so. Alternate history could just mean that Okada is the one who wrote it, not him, and he never bothered to establish that. 

And Next Dimension is covering the events after the Hades arc and the previous Holy War, nothing to do with the 7 years after Shion's and Aiolos's deaths to prequel Sanctuary.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

Kurumada wanted to use the Titan King as the final Villain, I'm pretty sure the Movie Overture was meant to be part of a Trilogy which leads to a battle with the Titan.

I thought the interview was recent, did'nt know it was in 2004.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

There is going to be no movie trilogy, Tranquil. The fact that Toei couldn't settle disputes with Kuramada the first time in the mid 80's is way the Hades arc was never animated into the anime and why five years later there still hasn't been a continutation of films after Heaven's Overture again.

This is why Next Dimension is a manga not a film series. And Kuramada was talking about Chronos the God of Time, not Cronos the King of Titans.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

I know that, I said the original plan was for a trilogy but then the problems happened and we got ND. The original trilogy was going to involve Apollo and Zeus as antagnists and then Chronus or the Titan as the Villain(Both of their names sound the same in japanese so this is a bit blurry). I think there was some mention of Gaia as well?


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Problems have always happened between Toei and Kuramada. 

As I've said though, Next Dimension won't contradict Episode G, but since it does heavily contradict Lost Canvas, we maintain it's still canon. It's still directly involves Kuramada's supervision on the story when Okada writes and illustrates the manga. 

Plus it should be canonical if not for the fact that Okada writes waaaaaaay better fights than Kuramada does.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 26, 2009)

You could have checked the date on the post the link referred to, lol.

Mythology in Saint Seiya isn't exactly like the real thing, so it's not guaranteed he'll make a distinction between the two. Plus, in Episode G it is very clearly stated that the Cronos they're up against is one who controls time. Okada took advantage of those ambiguous names and made Chronos and Cronos one and the same.

I think "consider it an alternate history" is pretty blatant. Just because you believed otherwise until now (like I did), doesn't make what he said any less true. Being canon or not is overrated anyway - it's a damn good manga and that's all that matters.

EDIT:


TWF said:


> Plus it should be canonical if not for the fact that Okada writes waaaaaaay better fights than Kuramada does.


Hear hear!! Lol XD


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Cyn said:


> You could have checked the date on the post the link referred to, lol.



Okay.



> Mythology in Saint Seiya isn't exactly like the real thing, so it's not guaranteed he'll make a distinction between the two. Plus, in Episode G it is very clearly stated that the Cronos they're up against is one who controls time. Okada took advantage of those ambiguous names and made Chronos and Cronos one and the same.



Cronos is never stated to be the God of Time in Episode G. The only reference you can claim is when he's turned into his Chibi incarnation after being released from Mnemosyne and Zeus's seal by Aiolia's Lightning Bolt and he instinctively starts to warp the Earth back in time.



> I think "consider it an alternate history" is pretty blatant.



Not really and as I point out, Next Dimension won't contradict Episode G in any way with the exception of how Kuramada illustrates which God he's talking about: Cronos the King of Titans or Chronos the Primordial God of Time.



> Just because you believed otherwise until now (like I did), doesn't make what he said any less true. Being canon or not is overrated anyway - it's a damn good manga and that's all that matters.



That's not the point. Kuramada supervises Episode G, Okada has done everything in his power to keep the story consistant with Saint Seiya and the alternate history line can be interupted again as I said as differing from what he might've done, had he made a direct prequel for the Gold Saints and the Sanctuary arc.

We can differ on this but objectively the fact remains that nothing about alternate history makes it non-canon. Look again at my example with EU and Star Wars. Sometimes George Lucas says the novels and comics aren't canon, and in the very next interview he talked about how Anakin Skywalker got a scar in the cartoon that took place between two of the movies in the Prequel Trilogy.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Also it always bothered me how Gold Saints are suppose to be the most powerful mortals (aside from the God/Divine Saints) and some of them had only one special technique or ability:

Deathmask had that awesome send you to hell with your soul technique but that's it.

Aphrodite looks like a homosexual drag queen and throws two different types of roses at you.

Milo fingers you to death. ()

The only ones with impressive stuff are Shaka, Saga, Aiolia, Shion, Mu and Dohko (hell even Dohko is a disappointment since his techniques are just stronger versions of Shiryuu's own, nothing particular specialized for him).


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

And by and far Alderbaran's technique Great Horn is the gayest in Saint Seiya. Plus what the fuck is up with Valentine and Rhadamanthy's Greatest Caution and Greed the Life being so fucking similar?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

Why does Excalibur not get any love? Camus too?


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Camus had a shit load of techniques, so does Hyoga by proxy: Aurora Execution, Ice Thunder, Diamond Dust, Siberian Foot Freezing (), ect...

And Shura really didn't need anything since he just fucks you up with punches or slices you up. He's a very physical fighter, like Alderabaran or Seiya and Shiryuu.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Cronos is never stated to be the God of Time in Episode G.


Go waaay back to chapter 6. Saga says he controls time.



> Kuramada supervises Episode G


I'd never heard of him actively contributing to Episode G. How in depth is this supervision?

Okada has done a terrific job, no one's taking that away from him. It's actually one of my favourite aspects about G. Hell, he even came up with explanations for some of the inconsistencies of the anime! Wonderful job! But Next Dimension isn't over yet - this means that Kurumada could very well contradict facts from Episode G yet.

Yeah, I always thought Kurumada never gave the Gold Saints the credit they deserved either. He created such wonderful characters and then let everyone and their mother trample over them like they were weaklings...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

> The only ones with impressive stuff are Shaka, Saga, Aiolia, Shion, Mu and Dohko (hell even Dohko is a disappointment since his techniques are just stronger versions of Shiryuu's own, nothing particular specialized for him)



Shura, Camus and Kanon were not mentioned. :sad



> Go waaay back to chapter 6. Saga says he controls time



That does'nt imply God of time, it just means he can use that power just like control Fire does not imply God of Fire. He was the one who created the big bang afterall.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

Well Thanatos and Hypnos were impressive atleast, shattered 5 Gold Cloths before being defeated. But they don't count right.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Hypnos and Thanatos went down in like a three chapter fight. Hell even the anime made it look better by having the Bronze Saints actually get off some attacks before Thanatos broke all of the Gold Cloths. In the manga that never even happened, he just broke them and laughed in their face.

And that was some major bullshit that Shiryuu and Hyoga resisting Eternal Drowsiness.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

Barring the power up of becoming Divine Saints it was pretty obvious the gap was huge before that. Shiryu and Hyoga resisted the attack? I thought they countered it by getting behind him and hitting their sig moves, in the anime Shiryu used Excalibur though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

TWF, Divine Saints are faster than Hypnos and Thanatos, they blitzed him and got behind him. Hypnos's attack put Shun to sleep and worked on even Athena, how was he nerfed when he beat Shun fairly and got blitzed by two people who were God Saints?.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Chronos the Primordial God of Time had no such scythe.


Allow me to throw that argument right back at you: Cronos, King of Titans, was a god associated with harvest. He had nothing to do with time. The fact that in G it says that he does control time can only mean that Okada took advantage of this common misconception to combine Cronos and Chronos and make a more interesting villain.

Mythology in Saint Seiya has never been 100% accurate.
And Deus Ex Machinas are all too abundant...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

it's true.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Allow me to throw that argument right back at you: Cronos, King of Titans, was a god associated with harvest. He had nothing to do with time. The fact that in G it says that he does control time can only mean that Okada took advantage of this common misconception to combine Cronos and Chronos and make a more interesting villain.



Allow me to parry a response back: Chronos the God of Time is not the father of Zeus, Hades, and Posideon nor the King of the Titans and son of Uranus. Fact of the matter is, Cronos created the Big Bang which caused the universe to be born.



> Mythology in Saint Seiya has never been 100% accurate.
> And Deus Ex Machinas are all too abundant...



But Okada does try as I said: aside from the mistranslations from kanji (which you and I both know fuck up when it comes to specifically Cronos/Cronus and Chronos) there's only one time that "time" is specifically mentioned with Cronos. 

But lets look back at it and recap: Cronos is father of Zeus, Posideon and Hades and the King of the Titans in Greek Mythology, same in Episode G? Check.

Cronos's Scythe is basically the same in Episode G as it was in Greek Mythology? Check. 

And the miracle bullshit has always bothered me. Cassios is Gold Saint level.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not saying that he's Chronos rather than Cronos. I'm saying he's both, lol. But of course, everyone's free to interpret it as they will.



TWF said:


> And the miracle bullshit has always bothered me. Cassios is Gold Saint level.


Gold Saint? Those weaklings?? Please... he was so high up the rank, he didn't even need a cloth! 

The one thing that always bothered me was how a great part of the explanation of why Seiya and the rest kept getting stronger was because of the improvements to their cloths. They got the blood of the Gold Saints? Yeah, power up! Blood of a God? Woo-hoo, capable of kicking divine butt now!

...Does is even matter who's wearing the cloths? X)


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Apparently Apollo wasn't affected by Seiya's faggotry without even wearing a Cloth.


----------



## J (Sep 26, 2009)

Cyn said:


> I'm not saying that he's Chronos rather than Cronos. I'm saying he's both, lol. But of course, everyone's free to interpret it as they will.



Yeah, I also think he's both. 

As far as the "interview", I'm calling it fake. For one, it makes Kurumada look like an idiot. Now, I'm getting tired of his bullshit and he's nowhere near great shonen artists like Oda and Toriyama but still, that interview sounds fishy. It doesn't even have a source for crying out loud. Plus it's old as hell.

I also keep that G isn't cannon unless it's specifically stated. That's why I'll never bring G in a debate. It doesn't matter though, its art and fights are enough to make reading it worthwhile.

Speaking of G, I now have the first 32 chapters in awesome high quality. That's 7 less volumes I'll have to buy


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

I still consider it canon.


----------



## J (Sep 26, 2009)

Who cares. You suck ass 

Also, anyone heard anything about G? It's been on hiatus for months now. What's the deal?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Also, anyone heard anything about G? It's been on hiatus for months now. What's the deal?



Okada is working on his own original stuff. It's not known when will the guy start G again. 



> I still consider it canon.



To me, that will depend on who Athena will actually meet in ND next week. 

Kurumada stating that he supervised G story for consistency seriously implies that G should be treated canon but now that may as well change and make it just the original manga and ND the only canon work of the franchise.

Personally, i hope that Kurumada keeps  Chronos and Cronus separate characters since that would would be more dynamic and create more writing freedom in both Next Dimension and Episode G. But like Cyn said Saint Seiya was never 100% faithful to greek mythology (Guys in gold armors fighting other guys in purple armors and stuff and G changed a lot of things in the original Titan mythology) and making both of them into one would also work for G´s status as canon.

Either way, Canon or not, G is still pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Id (Oct 15, 2009)

I sugest we form the Saint Seiya coalition, and insure we get Episode G ....no better yet Saint Seiya verse as manga of the month.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

Episode G shouldn't be lumped in with Next Dimension.

That's insulting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

Already voted for it last time. Keep it going.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2009)

It won't be easy but my choices will be FMA, Saint Seiya and Bastard!!. Not sure which manga of Saint Seiya though. Any ideas? Next Dimension or the original perhaps?


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

TWF said:


> Episode G shouldn't be lumped in with Next Dimension.
> That's insulting.



Even LC is a thousand times better than that piece of shit.

I agree, we should nominate Seinto Say-ah as the manga of the month. This can be our banner of triumph:


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

More like a gif of Saga punching Ikki in the face and cackling like a jack-ass.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Episode G, more like Epiosude Gay, amirite? Hur hurr

Seriously though, Imma use that pic as a sig. Fucking win.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Currently Reading/Watching *No one asked you*

Saint Seiya - Episode G: Chapter 67   *Good*
Saiyuki: Chapter 02                         *Gay*
Basilisk: Chapter 30                         *Crap*
Bastard!!: Volume 12                       *More liek Bas-turd!! xD xD*
Silver Surfer - Volume 1: Issue 7        *Homo Surfer = shit*
Thor - Volume 1: Issue 175               *Queer Thunder God*
Invincible - Issue 6                          *Bullshit*
One Piece - Chapter 553                   *Great Story*
Devilman - Completed                      * No one gives a shit*
Amon - Started                               *Amon? wtf is that?*
Dragon Ball - Completed                    *OP > DB*
Fist of the Blue Sky - Chapter 102       *Fist of the shit sky*
Fist of the North Star - Completed       *Fist of the boring sky*
Jyuken Gekirangers - Episode 21          *English, please?*
Kamen Rider Kabuto - Episode 11         *Terrible*
Saint Seiya - Episode 21                    *Shitdub*


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

More like your a homo. <3


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

"Your a homo"? That makes no goddamn sense. Crack open an English book you lazy son of a bitch.

*Spoiler*: __ 



pek


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Sissyphus would show Coeus and Hyperion the errors of their ways.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Shit character in both the original and LC. "Ur doin it rong, did is wut bond really meens". Sissyphus, what a fitting name.

Coeus more like Coitus
Hyperion more like Hyperhomo


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Do u think that Sisspyhus and Asslios would make a good couple? :3333


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Unlee da best 1 evah!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Omg imagine the yaoi fanarts.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

im guttin hurd jst thinkin bout dem


----------



## J (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Shit's so big you can't even tell what's going on.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Aiolia looking like he's going to freak out Hyperion with his bug eyes.

U CANT STAND AGAINST HTE GENIE FIST OF RAITON


----------



## Id (Oct 18, 2009)

Chapter 68 is out in spanish.


----------



## J (Oct 18, 2009)

Id said:


> Chapter 68 is out in spanish.





BigJ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Id (Oct 19, 2009)

Hyperion vs Aiola ended their clash titanically


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2009)

God damn the art is convoluted as hell.

But i'm pretty sure someone's punching someone.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Where the hell is 68 available at?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 19, 2009)

LOL, it's damn huge. I'm going to print a poster out of it.


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God damn the art is convoluted as hell.
> But i'm pretty sure someone's punching someone.



It's not the art, it's just that these guys overdid it with the scans there. It's not like it's in super high quality or anything, it's just too damn big.



TWF said:


> Where the hell is 68 available at?



Did you not get my PM, dude? I suggest opening that shit up in microsoft image viewer or whatever. Zoom in just a bit. Even CDisplay don't cut it.



Mongoloid Gnome said:


> LOL, it's damn huge. I'm going to print a poster out of it.



lol you can probably fill your wall with posters from this one chapter.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Aiolia's faces were hilarious. I recommend using Ifran Image Viewer and setting the viewer to "fit to window".


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

What a great chapter though. I especially liked how Aiolia used the Uroboalkfjlajfl to heal himself. That's great battle smarts. But he had to ruin the ending with his "bawwwwwwww why dis happen" speech. G would be so much better if Aiolia were mute...


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Would've been better if Alderbaran, Milo and Shura actually helped out instead of sidelining themselves like a useless bunch of Saints like Shiryuu or Hyoga.


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Athena only allows 1 on 1 battles to the death. Unless plot requires them to use forbidden techniques or it is convenient for them to interfere. None of those other saints can do shit though. Only thunder works against titans. True story.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

HIDDEN SHADOW TECHNIQUE


----------



## Cyn (Nov 2, 2009)

Tranquil Fury, look what I found.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 2, 2009)

Apollon? Can you tell me what's going on in that page? And good to see you again Cyn.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 2, 2009)

This page is from Hector's fight. Basically, he was telling Milo how, even though he had the protection of Apollo, he was defeated by Achilles, who was protected by Athena. I guess you were right after all, huh?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2009)

That was such an absolutely pointless fight: Milo vs Hecter that is.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

someone told me SS was for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Is that true?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi who r u


----------



## Cyn (Nov 3, 2009)

About as pointless as every fight with the Giants, haha. Massive steamrolling on the part of the goldies, there. Still, I liked it. I love the way Okada drew in these sort of side-stories from mythology - Hector, the Gorgon, the Minotaur... Kurumada never did that.

Plus, Milo vs. Aiolia is simply hillarious.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2009)

Milo the pealo.


----------



## J (Nov 3, 2009)

Cyn-chan is back pek

And Fangy too pek




RAGING BONER said:


> someone told me SS was for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Is that true?



Someone told me you have a stupid name, is that true?

Raging Boner, from the guys who brought you Saggy Pussy Lips.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, as suspected *T*he *W*hite *F*ag and his fangirls flock here...this manga MUST suck a _me_.


----------



## J (Nov 3, 2009)

Be my nakama Raging Boner-kun


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Yep, as suspected *T*he *W*hite *F*ag and his fangirls flock here...this manga MUST suck a _me_.



Isn't your favorite manga character Saucekaykoon


----------



## Cyn (Nov 4, 2009)

Heh, what a warm welcome. 
J-kun, loving the new set. Giving in to those speeches?
Lol at Saucegay... but was it really necessary to ruin the thread with that loser's name? XD


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 4, 2009)

Sasuke who? Even Afrodite's more manly than he is.


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> Isn't your favorite manga character Saucekaykoon



Does Fangy-kun have a sworn enemy?!



Cyn said:


> Heh, what a warm welcome.







> J-kun, loving the new set. Giving in to those speeches?



Haha, somewhat. He's a decent character when he's not bawwwwing after each fight.



> Lol at Saucegay... but was it really necessary to ruin the thread with that loser's name? XD



Yes.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

No he's just a dong


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

He's pretty clever though. "The White ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"? Bravo I say. Bravo.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

quite


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

:nigiogio

**


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

rather have a mexican giogio


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

That's what she said.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

oh you dong


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

In before Nihilus ruins it...


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

Arab giogio

alalalalala


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

lol no.

That smiley there will be known as :lolId or :Idong from now on.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

didn't he call you a beaner or something

are you a latino or a mexicana


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

make it a bit bigger

too small

like your pesoes


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

You're a jew. You don't get to diss people.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

No I am the king and you have to listen to me :mexiogiogio


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

You're the king nothing. Go back to jewdeca (get it?) you jew.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

i am the king of the day you bigjohndong (get it)

and i will tell on you 

my 8th sense is burning i can control my flames after death


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

That's 'cause you're a flaming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (get it).

Go tell on me, I cannot be hurt by the likes of you. I will take on all of you at the same time :mexigiogio


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

you can't take me on your mere milo level

like t-fury chawn


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm at least topt tiear shichibooki. You think you scare me, fool? 

You're Yazurihahahahaha level Fangy ^.^


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

More like King fucking Fangy level 

What happens in Chapter 70 of GGGGGspot


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

What the fuck do I care.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

Cause your a mexican


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

What are YOU, anyway? Are you a black African American?

:ihateyou


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

Be my nakama, Fangy-san. Bear :mexigiogio on your back and sail free 'til your heart content...

Imma make a jelly roger out of that smiley. One Piece is so epic, lol Goda-sama god of manga


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't run  to the ground like Nihilus did. 

I will be ur first mate.


----------



## J (Nov 5, 2009)

You can be my Rayleigh, or my Marco Fangy-kun~~~

I need to change my name to "Whitebeard". You can be Phenom since you already wank DB to begin with...


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2009)

I wank nothing


----------



## J (Nov 5, 2009)

You have wanked my heart pek


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2009)

:mexigiogio


----------



## J (Nov 9, 2009)

Reviving this thread to ask a serious question: what the fuck happened to this series? Why hasn't there been a chapter in almost a year?

Also Fang more like Dong.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2009)

More like your a dong :mexigiogio


----------



## Cyn (Nov 10, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Reviving this thread to ask a serious question: what the fuck happened to this series? Why hasn't there been a chapter in almost a year?


Okada is busy with his own series, Shadow Skill 2...


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

Does it have fucked up human anatomies too


----------



## Cyn (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yes...


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks like early G art, which isn't that bad.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 10, 2009)

Should give that other manga a try too.


----------



## J (Nov 10, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Okada is busy with his own series, Shadow Skill 2...



Is he planning on picking up G back again? Does he do this regularly? I.e alternate between both mangas.



TWF said:


> That looks like early G art, which isn't that bad.



It's better than JJBA art that's for sure


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

More like dongs in your mouth


----------



## J (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Fangu, do you have any good GioGio art I could use for a set? Fork it over you dong :mexigiogio


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

Give me good Aiacos stocks and we have a deal


----------



## J (Nov 10, 2009)

U first **


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

not the way giorno works


----------



## Cyn (Nov 11, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Is he planning on picking up G back again? Does he do this regularly? I.e alternate between both mangas.


No idea... All I can tell you is that this chapter came out in October's issue of a monthly magazine. I'm waiting to see what happens this month.


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

Cyn said:


> No idea... All I can tell you is that this chapter came out in October's issue of a monthly magazine. I'm waiting to see what happens this month.



Wait what are you talking about? Are you talking about a new G chapter or from that manga he's focusing on now?

Also, which do you think is better  or :mexigiogio


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

both are better then :niggiogio


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

That's cuz you're racist.

Where's my GG art you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

You didn't give me anything good you dong


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

Is J gonna have to smack a Fang?


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

Wives against TF beaters


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't get it...

There was some good stuff in there you muslim. It's just that your expectations are too high due to you being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Either way you suck.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

I ain't no muslim you creole dong. That was shit or recycled/recolored garbage I've already seen.

And what was Rhadamoedong doing in there anyways


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

Creole is a mix of black and spanish you dumbdong. 

You have seen nothin'.

You need to like more manly characters you homo.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

I know that's what you are you dongalong.

I see everything'.

What you gonna do, you gonna do nothing you gonna die.


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

You an Irani. You fail at life.

Fanglikesthewang

Imma read GayGayBA just to ridicule it and thus make you cry Fangy-san (^o^)


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

have fun J-chan ^_^

anyway what happens after 68 in 69


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

If you really want to know...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Go fuck yourself


----------



## Cyn (Nov 11, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Wait what are you talking about? Are you talking about a new G chapter or from that manga he's focusing on now?
> 
> Also, which do you think is better  or :mexigiogio


I was talking about Shadow Skill, unfortunately.

Whoa... neither. But that's one messy subject I'm not going to get into, lol.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

BigJ said:


> If you really want to know...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

Cyn said:


> I was talking about Shadow Skill, unfortunately.







> Whoa... neither. But that's one messy subject I'm not going to get into, lol.





You cut me deep Cyn-chan...


----------



## Cyn (Nov 12, 2009)

BigJ said:


> You cut me deep Cyn-chan...


Aw... here's a giant Shura to make you feel better. X)
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 360


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2009)

The fuck is Shadow Skill about


----------



## J (Nov 12, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Aw... here's a giant Shura to make you feel better. X)
> History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 360



Mais je ne peux pas parler le francais...and wtf do I care about Shura lol?

-----

Fang, Cyn has insulted our smiley. What are you gonna do? Carry-out my justice you dong.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 12, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Mais je ne peux pas parler le francais...and wtf do I care about Shura lol?


Could have fooled me, lol.
Wasn't Shura your fave?

Oh noes...


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2009)

**


----------



## J (Nov 13, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Could have fooled me, lol.



Pour quoi est que tu as pense que je peux parler le francais? Le francais est tres eeeeeeeeew



> Wasn't Shura your fave?



You never knew me at all!! *goes to room crying*



TWF said:


>



JJBA is a generic fighting manga with homosexual character designs.
I love Negima.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2009)

Your a dongcartel


----------



## J (Nov 15, 2009)

Wtf is that? Oh you and your foreign language Fangu <3

So I need to start a new series. Which do you recommend, dude: JJBA or Negima? Now don't get me wrong, I need my weekly fix of gayness and garbage manga but it's really hard to pick between those two


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2009)

negima sounds like its for you


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

Make yourself a favor and go read JJBA.


----------



## J (Nov 16, 2009)

Alright bro, I'll take a look at JJBA. Too bad the best character doesn't show up 'til part 5


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 17, 2009)

Just started Saint Seiya episode G, I'm on chapter 3 now. 

EDIT  Chapter 4 STOP TALKING LIKE A BOY!!  I was fooled too.


----------



## J (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not homophobic but this thread is fucking gay...

I'm just gonna leave this here:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2009)

Look at Shaka and Ikki


----------



## J (Nov 17, 2009)

Seiya's got woman's thighs


----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2009)

what the fuck is up with deathmask in that second image


----------



## J (Nov 17, 2009)

Deathmask go "bang bang"? He looks pretty cool there though.

Also lol at that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shion. Blonde bombshell Mu???


----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2009)

whares yahizaru


----------



## J (Nov 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











EDIT: why's there an egg on top of Deuteros' brain


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Episode G - Chapter 8


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

You guys did a terrible job. You should be ashamed.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm obviously joking.




Also does Hyperion have high heels here: Episode G - Chapter 8


----------



## Cyn (Nov 19, 2009)

High heels? Nah.

Jester shoes.


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

More like hooker shoes 

Hey Cyn, how many volumes of G do you have?
Do you translate from Japanese to English?
Do you consider yourself a people person?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Someone must be in love


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in love with Yuzurihahahahaha-chwan pek


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

But that's not love


----------



## Cyn (Nov 19, 2009)

BigJ said:


> More like hooker shoes
> 
> Hey Cyn, how many volumes of G do you have?
> Do you translate from Japanese to English?
> Do you consider yourself a people person?


But... but... they go with the helmet, see? Hehe...

Lol. Twenty questions?

I'ver bought every volume in French up to 15 (including 0), and then I have raws (of varying quality) of practically everything. I translate from Japanese to English and if I have doubts, I check with the French too. If you ever want anything, I'll be happy to provide if I can. 

People person? Not really. I like my boring old peace and quiet.


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> But that's not love



Wtf kinda world is this is you can't love a fictional unrealistic female character?



Cyn said:


> But... but... they go with the helmet, see? Hehe...



"Hyperion is the manliest character from G" -- T Fury 





> I'ver bought every volume in French up to 15 (including 0), and then I have raws (of varying quality) of practically everything. I translate from Japanese to English and if I have doubts, I check with the French too. If you ever want anything, I'll be happy to provide if I can.



Wait so you're French? I thought you were Portuguese or something...

How about providing us with the colored pages that come with every volume? 



> People person? Not really. I like my boring old peace and quiet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Bout time for some G anime


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Bout time for some G anime *gay.gif*



Why? I think G is the lesser known out of the SS stories, so making an anime out of it does not seem profitable. 



Darth Nihilus said:


>



Negged.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 19, 2009)

I wish they'd animate it, but you're probably right, J. I heard that the German publishers even dropped the series because it wasn't being profitable enough. Not many people appreciate G's art... *sigh*



BigJ said:


> Wait so you're French? I thought you were Portuguese or something...
> 
> How about providing us with the colored pages that come with every volume?


I am Portuguese, but French is pretty much the only language in which you can find manga here.

Scans or raws?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

And LC wasn't?


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

Cyn said:


> I wish they'd animate it, but you're probably right, J. I heard that the German publishers even dropped the series because it wasn't being profitable enough. Not many people appreciate G's art... *sigh*



I like how these so-called "fans" moan about the characters. That they're too bug-eyed or too girly looking. Did they forget that they're supposed to be pubescent boys? They actually look their age in G, unlike the original where everyone looked the same.

Plot/Story-wise I think G's the weakest out of the three though. Not counting ND because it's garbage. 



> I am Portuguese, but French is pretty much the only language in which you can find manga here.



The French have the best taste. And when did I start speaking French anyway!?



> Scans or raws?



Whichever looks better.



Darth Nihilus said:


> And LC wasn't?



LC is pretty popular. Mainly because of its generic look and the fact that it attracts new fans that have never even seen the original. You gotta admit that it's a pretty good shonen. Better than most crap out there like Negima, Narito, Bleach and other crap I don't read...


----------



## Cyn (Nov 19, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I like how these so-called "fans" moan about the characters. That they're too bug-eyed or too girly looking. Did they forget that they're supposed to be pubescent boys? They actually look their age in G, unlike the original where everyone looked the same.


Like when there was that flashforward to Aiolia vs. Seiya and Aiolia actually looked _older_! I love it now, but at first the art kind of bothered me too. I had to made myself read it because it was about my bloody fave character, lol.

Oui, c'est très étrange!...

Raws it is, then. *lazy* XD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Comparing Bleach and Negima to Saint Seiya


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Like when there was that flashforward to Aiolia vs. Seiya and Aiolia actually looked _older_! I love it now, but at first the art kind of bothered me too. I had to made myself read it because it was about my bloody fave character, lol.





The only desing I don't like is Saga. The dude is 21 years old. He can't go around looking like this:


I like that glossy feel G has to it. It's pretty cool.



> Oui, c'est très étrange!...



Le GioGio est tres magnific.



> Raws it is, then. *lazy* XD



Negged.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Comparing Bleach and Negima to Saint Seiya



Modern shonen you dong. Negima is shoujo though, right? Wait don't answer that, I don't care.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Laughing hard as fuck right now


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Laughing hard as fuck right now




How dare you. I do not appreciate you laughing at me, good sir. I have feelings too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, not you, mein square.


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

Cyn then? How dare you laugh at her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Couldn't laugh at her


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Cyn (Nov 19, 2009)

BigJ said:


> lol why? Shura has a very distinct look. Can't picture him as anyone else.


Not exactly a swap, but rather a mix...? Because right now, Shura looks like he's the oldest. Easier to just photoshop something together:




> Awesome. Do you know where I can find high quality versions of those posters and covers in that last folder you zipped? I posted like two of 'em a page back but they weren't that great-looking.


Not sure. Some of them I've never seen elsewhere and others are posted in numerous sites, with varying quality. I know that I have some saved, but I'm not exactly sure where, lol.


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

lol that looks even worse somehow. Looks like a cross-dresser.

It's ok. Aiolia is a terrible character anyway


----------



## Cyn (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol. Yeah, well... it needs some tweaking, but I think I kind of like it. He looks less like a doll.

And Saga's whiny.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally reached the chapter where Hyperion appears.  at Leo kicking Cancer and the dialog after.


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

Aiolia is the dongiest


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 20, 2009)

I like him. Just finished chapter 7 and 8. "I shall fight you like a man and beat you as the God you are!"


----------



## Cyn (Nov 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Finally reached the chapter where Hyperion appears.  at Leo kicking Cancer and the dialog after.


He's so witty!


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Lol. Yeah, well... it needs some tweaking, but I think I kind of like it. He looks less like a doll.
> 
> And Saga's whiny.







Saga beat Aiolia without his cloth quite



Tranquil Fury said:


> Finally reached the chapter where Hyperion appears.  at Leo kicking Cancer and the dialog after.



"Hyperion is the manliesst". You're T Fury level T Fury...wait a minute....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

But he's no Deathmask and never will be 

Now a bloodlusted Aiolia


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

Deathmask is shit. He lost because his cloth fell off. What a baby.

Aiolia WAS bloodlusted lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

Deathmask was jobbed


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

quite


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

We WERE posting pictures of ^ (use bro) after all :cookiemonster

Hit the spoiler in my sig. I gots the giogios


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

Need a spic giogio


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

I fucking hate Cubans.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

:afrogiogio


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

No blackgiogios, does not work

giogio isn't a oreo


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

:fangy **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

afro doth not always equal black


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

no jew giogio either


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

Jews have afros? Wat


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

I thought YOU were Jewish. I am dissapoint.

lol :nigiogio didn't make the cut.


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

I ain't no Juden you dong


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

Wasn't even dark enough to be a nigiogio


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

Everyone knows Jewish women are the hottest :truestory

Nah I just couldn't find 'im. He was dark enough though, so dark he was almost blue.


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

Now about that Brownie Gio


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

nah thats mexigiogio


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

"sexican of the obd"


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

lol Idgiogio


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

Id's Tenbu Horin


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hyperion is the manliest.


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2009)

Nah Camus is where its at 

guy excels at owning fodder


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)

Camus got owned by a frog


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

Yafai you fucking boob


----------



## J (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Cyn (Nov 21, 2009)

"I, Aspirin, will sacrifice life."


----------



## Fang (Nov 21, 2009)

Giogio vs Shaka how does this go


----------



## J (Nov 21, 2009)

Id's Tenbu Horin vs TWF's GER how does this go. If it's too much of a rape Id gets databook.


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Id's Tenbu Horin vs TWF's GER how does this go. If it's too much of a rape Id gets databook.


Gran Jalador!  Will you judge before or after, beating off Saga shower scene?

​


----------



## J (Nov 21, 2009)

Why are you wearing a Saga set you mexinigger? You're defiling his greatness. 

This is more to your liking  :


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Why are you wearing a Saga set you mexinigger? You're defiling his greatness.
> 
> This is more to your liking  :



Gran Jalador! You would be the one to speak, but I found one more to your liking


----------



## J (Nov 21, 2009)

pek

Wanna start the ShakaXMu FC with me Id-sama ?!


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2009)

BigJ said:


> pek
> 
> Wanna start the ShakaXMu FC with me Id-sama ?!


I promise to reward you with SagaXMisty set Jalador.


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2009)

​


----------



## J (Nov 21, 2009)

Negged


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2009)

The fuck is this shit


----------



## J (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Anyways, I'm off to watch the UFC. Go fuck a goat Id-sensei


----------



## Fang (Nov 21, 2009)

:mexigiogio


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2009)

BigJ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jalador! No te vayas, its fun to read about your Jaladas. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> The fuck is this shit


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2009)

BigJ for admin.


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> BigJ for admin.



^^ *This* ^^

With Vegeta gone, an Admin spot is open Jalador! 

I already vouched for you, in the Mod Recommendation!
Link removed


----------



## Fang (Nov 21, 2009)

not a big enough :mexigiogio for Id


----------



## Proxy (Nov 21, 2009)

If I want to start this, is there anything I'd need to read before or can I jump into it?


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

Proxy said:


> If I want to start this, is there anything I'd need to read before or can I jump into it?



I would say you can, Episode G is fairly self contained. It would help to have read the Classic Saint Seiya before hand, for all the small references brought up.


----------



## J (Nov 22, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> BigJ for admin.



Why thank you my p*d*p**** friend 



Id said:


> ^^ *This* ^^
> 
> With Vegeta gone, an Admin spot is open Jalador!
> 
> ...



Id for being an unfunny douchebag. Oh wait, you're already one 



TWF said:


> not a big enough :mexigiogio for Id





-------

Terrible fight. Ortiz just stood there in the 3rd round while Griffin beat the shit out of 'im. I'd be pissed if I'd paid for it...


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Id for being an unfunny douchebag. Oh wait, you're already one
> .


Your so Kawaii.

Jalador!, in your profile you might see a bunch of bold and colored names pooping up. Don't be scared Jalador. It's the  staff inquiring you, over my recommendation. pek


----------



## J (Nov 22, 2009)

lol you're not even a real mod. More like a janitor. You're just re-affirming a stereotype ya know...


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

BigJ said:


> lol you're not even a real mod. More like a janitor. You're just re-affirming a stereotype ya know...



But you will take care of that, when you get Admin.


----------



## J (Nov 22, 2009)

I got your back esse. Ya know how we do it in da streets, el barrio. West fucking side loco


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I got your back esse. Ya know how we do it in da streets, el barrio. West fucking side loco



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpVzYgk-CTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## J (Nov 22, 2009)

Lil' Rob used to be hardcore. Dude's gone soft lately. Summer Nights was still kickin' though.


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Lil' Rob used to be hardcore. Dude's gone soft lately. Summer Nights was still kickin' though.



I know right? Small potatoes compared to those  mean streets of Colorado.


----------



## J (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyways, quit spamming dude. Shiiiiiiit.


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Now I know what Id stands for: Incomprehensible dribble
> 
> Anyways, quit spamming dude. Shiiiiiiit.


Jalador is cry cry?


----------



## J (Nov 22, 2009)

lol typo there.


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

BigJ said:


> lol typo there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2009)

Two dongs vying for power. I wonder how this will turn out


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Two dongs vying for power. I wonder how this will turn out


----------



## Cyn (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn it. Another _Shadow Skill_ chapter came out this month.
I'm starting to think Okada put G on hold to wait to see what Kurumada does about his Chronos in Next Dimension...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 22, 2009)

Well Chronos and Cronus are separate and he could always ask Kuru if it's okay to do something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Damn it. Another _Shadow Skill_ chapter came out this month.
> I'm starting to think Okada put G on hold to wait to see what Kurumada does about his Chronos in Next Dimension...



A phone call would do wonders to exchange actual information and stuff.

This could be Okada just wanting to step aside from Saint Seiya for awhile and jumpstart his own original stuff, for all we know this could take years.


----------



## Fang (Nov 22, 2009)

Who cares maybe it will rid him of that shitty bug anatomy fetish of his.


----------



## J (Nov 22, 2009)

lol good thing we have the Lost Canvas to cover up the gap left by those other two stories. LC is a far better story than both anyway. Which is pretty sad if you think about it...


----------



## Fang (Nov 22, 2009)

But LC doesn't have manly Hyperidong


----------



## J (Nov 22, 2009)

lol what would we do without Id and T Fury? 

And you never answered my JJBA question you dong


----------



## Fang (Nov 22, 2009)

What JJBA question?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2009)

J said:


> lol what would we do without Id and T Fury?



Jalador completes my forum life. pek


*Spoiler*: __ 






J said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Such a funny comment, I must pos rep you.


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> What JJBA question?



Check my last VM :contemptgiogio



Id said:


> Jalador completes my forum life. pek
> 
> Such a funny comment, I must pos rep you.



If you like my work, tell your friends.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

Id said:


> Your so Kawaii.
> 
> Jalador!, in your profile you might see a bunch of bold and colored names pooping up. Don't be scared Jalador. It's the  staff inquiring you, over my recommendation. pek





Ch.361

Incase you missed a few, some of them are invisible.


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, what are my user notes?


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

* Dark Schneider vs Gemini Saint *
Link removed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2009)

Id said:


> Incase you missed a few, some of them are invisible.



Oh lord :rofl.


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

So when am I getting modded, Id-sama 

First thing I'll do is ban T Fury-chan. I should preemptive neg him first though


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

J said:


> So when am I getting modded, Id-sama



Your stuck in a perpetual loop, with the staff thinking you?re my dupe.


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

negggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

What the fuck? You're a horrible poster. How dare they think I'm you!!!

Bah, I'm out. T Fury: you are already negged.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

J said:


> What the fuck? You're a horrible poster. How dare they think I'm you!!!



This is the thanks, I get for mod recommending you.


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

:snorlax:          **


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> :snorlax:          **


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> :snorlax:          **



quite


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> quite


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

You don't have permission to use Giogio, Idong. You sully it with your taint.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> You don't have permission to use Giogio, Idong. You sully it with your taint.


:snorlax:          **
My new target should be DSPV.


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

Ahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> Ahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Say the word Fangy, I can have DSPV open.


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

Stop being a dong Idong


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> Stop being a dong Idong



You dont want me to have DSPV reopened Fangdong ?


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

giogio.jpeg


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> giogio.jpeg


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

stop ruining it you dong


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> stop ruining it you dong


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

ITT: Idong proves that he's got no redeemable qualities other than being a dumbdong.

Seriously though, does anyone find Id's antics funny/entertaining? Let's take a poll:

Yes Id is like a funny Carlos Mencia

1)


Nah he's just a dong

1) *J*

2)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

It's true though, Carlos Mencia is not funny. At all. South Park sucks too though so that was pretty ironic there...


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> ITT: Idong proves that he's got no redeemable qualities other than being a dumbdong.
> 
> Seriously though, does anyone find Id's antics funny/entertaining? Let's take a poll:
> 
> ...


Your so cruel Jdong. Usted si que sabe como jalarla.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)

giogiodeathloop.jpg


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> giogiodeathloop.jpg



Rep Sealed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

Id taking one of my favorite smileys and using it as his own


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Id taking one of my favorite smileys and using it as his own



It's a powerful smile, that you took from someone else.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

Took and made into something awesome.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Took and made into something awesome.


And for that, I treat you to Fangy pm.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll have to save that.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Fangy!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

Id are you having a breakdown of sorts?


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

"Nah he's just a dong"


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Id are you having a breakdown of sorts?



Cant say, I am reading Bastard! in between posting.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> "Nah he's just a dong"


Jalador!
One day, my Dongfu will be as fierce as yours.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Just go home dude. Crack open a caguama or whatever fake mexicans like you drink. This thread should be purged. 

See, this is why we need a mod for the KL2. I would nominate myself but I'm obviously a dupe


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

Id's Tenbu Horin vs J's Eruption Clast


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Id's Tenbu Horin vs J's Eruption Clast





Id's Tenbu Horin vs J's Explosion de Galletas.



J said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Just go home dude. Crack open a caguama or whatever fake mexicans like you drink. This thread should be purged.
> 
> See, this is why we need a mod for the KL2. I would nominate myself but I'm obviously a dupe



My beer of choice is Sol or Corona, thank you vary much.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Id will always be the Shaka to my Saga. While he's a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and people think he's the strongest, I can replicate everything he can with just one finger. I am the man who can destroy the stars.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Id said:


> My beer of choice is Sol or Corona, thank you vary much.



No real mexican drinks Corona. We drink bud light. In a can


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

And here I know I'm not a Mexican quite


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

this thread never dissappoints. Id is awesome BTW just like the character.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And here I know I'm not a Mexican quite



U a brutha. That's close enough. Not really...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

Boa avi is nice J.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

Then again, I drink from the bottle most of the time. Heh.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> Id will always be the Shaka to my Saga. While he's a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and people think he's the strongest, I can replicate everything he can with just one finger. I am the man who can destroy the stars.



Come on now? If I can draw a real life reference, your posting and debating habits are equivalent to “James Toney” boxing and interview's.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSmiC0knRL4[/YOUTUBE]




J said:


> No real mexican drinks Corona. We drink bud light. In a can


You mean broke Mexicans at the end of the week? Because only a broke Mexican, would pick a Corona over Bud Lite. 

Jalador are you that broke Mexican?


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Boa avi is nice J.



quite



Darth Nihilus said:


> Then again, I drink from the bottle most of the time. Heh.



Bottle shmottle. Only pussies drink in cups though. Unless it's a keg. Everything is better with a keg, true story.



Id said:


> Come on now? If I can draw a real life reference, your posting and debating habits are equivalent to “James Toney” boxing and interview's.
> 
> niggerboxer.youtube



No cuz I'm not black 



> You mean a broke Mexicans at the end of the week? Because only a broke Mexican, would pick a Corona over Bud Lite.
> Jalador are you that broke Mexican?



Why would a broke mexican pick Corona over BL when Corona is obviously more expensive


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> No cuz I'm not black



Says the mexican ^ (use bro).



J said:


> Why would a broke mexican pick Corona over BL when Corona is obviously more expensive




It all makes sense now. Eres pocho.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Says the mexican ^ (use bro).



Don't try to use my own hybrid word against me you mexinigger.



> It all makes sense, now. Eres pocho.



It all makes sense, now. Eres puto


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> Don't try to use my own hybrid word against me you mexinigger.
> 
> 
> 
> It all makes sense, now. Eres puto



Holy shit you are a pocho!

Un pocho pendejo.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Which is better: mexinigger or migger? Imma use migger. Easier to write.

What the hell is a "pocho" anyway? I don't speak native american dialects.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> What the hell is a "pocho" anyway? I don't speak native american dialects.



Dicta el pelón Melorcas.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Agarrame por que me caigo Id. 

So now we have two great quotes by T Fury: "Id is awesome" and "Hyperion is the manliest" 

Sigged.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> Agarrame por que me caigo Id.


Sentonces…


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> I'm not homophobic but this thread is fucking gay...



I am a prophet. 

A bid thee gents adieu.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> I am a prophet.
> 
> A bid thee gents adieu.


Pochito!

Nalgamas espereme tantito.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)

You seem still pretty butt-hurt over the Saga vs Shaka vs Aiolos thread. Do you have some sort of fixation on my buddy J still?


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> You seem still pretty butt-hurt over the Saga vs Shaka vs Aiolos thread. Do you have some sort of fixation on my buddy J still?



You seem still pretty butt-hurt over the Saga vs Shaka vs Aiolos thread. Do you have some sort of fixation over me? :Fangaygiogio


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> Your pretty bad at trolling, Idong sama, as bad as you are at debating. pek



Hey Fangy!
Back to Id's Tenbu Horin vs TWF's GER

Second Restriction, Rep Slash!


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)

You also seem to have an unhealthy obsession with me. 

How is Hyperion doing?


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> You also seem to have an unhealthy obsession with me.



Your doing it wrong Fangy!

The proper response is.
ch.250


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> I haven't even done anything to do that but whatever.
> ch.250


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)

**


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> I still want to know how anything  associated with  has to do with repwhoring since almost all of my reps were *legitmate or random.*
> 
> Writing "Shodai " doesn't say " Rep me back  ".


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)

Reported for being a dong.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> Reported for being a dong.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)

You have been reported for trolling.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> ITT: Idong proves that he's got no redeemable qualities other than being a dumbdong.
> 
> Seriously though, does anyone find Id's antics funny/entertaining? Let's take a poll:
> 
> ...



Damn I'm like psychic or something.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> Damn I'm like psychic or something.



?mame usted?


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Id said:


> ?mame usted?



Translation:


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> Translation:


Silly Pocho. 
?chupas??


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Silly Pocho.
> ?chupas??



All I'm gettin is:


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> All I'm gettin is:



Oye Pocho ?por qu? no lambias dicho?


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Oye Pocho ?por qu? no lambias dicho?


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Jalador, I have noticed you not contested a single albur. Here this should give you, an idea. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD-o9N3Nc8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## J (Nov 26, 2009)

"Contested"? 

You're so dumb that you don't even know how albures work. You can't use them unless someone feeds you a line. What you're doing here is the equivalent of me going "hey" and you go "I know you are but what am I". See? It makes no goddamn sense. 

So in conclusion, you're a dumbdong that tries too hard to be clever/funny but ultimately end up looking like the whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that you really are.

Now let's get this shit back on topic:

-----------

So how 'bout that Hyperion, I heard that he's the manliest


----------



## Id (Nov 26, 2009)

J said:


> "Contested"?
> 
> You're so dumb that you don't even know how albures work. You can't use them unless someone feeds you a line. What you're doing here is the equivalent of me going "hey" and you go "I know you are but what am I". See? It makes no goddamn sense.
> 
> ...


Baja la voz, no seas tan expresivo


----------



## J (Nov 28, 2009)

So uh, how 'bout that Episode G being more than likely canceled? 
"According to the Japanese publisher Akita Shoten, it appears that tank 17 will unfortunately be that last of Episode G"

With garbage like ND and that other shit Kurumada's gonna publish next year allowed to "live" instead, well then I'm kinda pissed. I can't believe the first tank of ND sold more than LC as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2009)

What the...

Give it time, this is the only page to talk about this issue (that i know of) so maybe we'll get more confirmation about it.

Because if it's true, it's total bullshit since Okada is still alive and kicking and G is pretty popular, popular enough for Drama CD's and Limited volume editions and all kinds of free shit.

Pretty fucking ironic since i just took a look at the new chapter of Shadow Skill and it's 95% Saint Seiya. Calling it original stuff is pretty subjective.


----------



## J (Nov 28, 2009)

True, but the French is like the 2nd largest market in manga outside of Japan so something like this has a lot of weight.

Well it should be obvious that G is not as popular as LC or lolND. Hell LC is pumping out blue-ray DVDs and shit. And yeah SSkill's style is the same as G's. Especially the art, even down to the little speckles of dirt and whatnot in the background.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Okada 

I dunno outside of Japan as well Episode G only seems popular to the underground manga community at large over the internet and France (since I've seen shitloads of French subbing groups and what not including delux volume editions and what not).

Still pretty terrible since I rather have more wacky Episode Giogio then Next Dimension easily.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 29, 2009)

WTF? Well hopefully Kurumada won't be lazy anymore and devote more time in making chapters for ND. I do hope episode G does'nt get cancelled, I just started it and really love it.


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn, I haven't had a SS set in a while. It didn't feel right...

Hyperion looking manly:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like Aiolia is trying to tribe with Hyperion. No wonder Coeus used that big ass arm of his to keep him five feet away.


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

He also hugged Coeus at the end, did he not? What a fruit. I still like my sig though.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

There wasn't no homo like that though.

HYPERION OPEN YOUR SOUL
AND YOUR LIPS TO ME


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

WE COULD'VE BEEN BEEN FRIENDS!!! WHY U DIE ON ME HYPERION-SAMA!!!

You can't deny that everything but the ending was brutal as fuck though.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Wasn't it the same as the end of the fight between Aiolia and Coeus, he gets punched/blasted through the chest?


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

Iapetus as well. And Kreius too if I recall correctly. It's the only way to kill them I guess, right through the chest/heart.

Check out my reply in that Getbackers vs Titans thread. You'll be pleasantly surprised. I'm serious too.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Kreios got slashed from the shoulder to stomach, Coeus took a Lightning Bolt through the chest after the second or third time he disabled Aiolia's Photon Burst with his Dark Thunder Star and Hyperion got a Cosmos/Lightning amped punch through the chest.

Ban Mido ain't Ginji nig.

Make a :sagagiogio


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm pretty shura(lol) that Kreius got a hand through the chest on top of what you said. Double Excalibur, son.

I know that the wiki is full of shit but seriously, how in the world did Ban Mido beat Superman (PC) but lost to Saga? lol. 

I can put  in the Gemini helmet I guess.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

No Kanon homo though. 

I dunno, it's SAGAR after all.


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

Kanon is the strongest.

Bah I'm not doing another . You homos at the OBD will ruin it. Again.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

I created Giogio, you shut your whore mouth.


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm obviously not talking about you. I'm talking about random nobody ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) using the . Even Id was using it. Yeah, that's right, Id.

I am justice.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

J said:


> I'm pretty shura(lol) that Kreius got a hand through the chest on top of what you said. Double Excalibur, son.
> 
> I know that the wiki is full of shit but seriously, how in the world did Ban Mido beat Superman (PC) but lost to Saga? lol.
> 
> I can put  in the Gemini helmet I guess.



Is this what you were talking about?


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, so I was right. 

So like I was saying to Cyn, in the case that G is indeed canceled, the ending to chapter 76 feels appropriate for some reason. In a "make up your own ending" kind of way.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

So Chibi Cronos is gonna fuck Lithos then?


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

If only 

Nah Lithos is back with Aiolia-dono. Cronos puts on his soma, grabs his weapon and is about to face off with the saints. It's still better than the end to the original SS that's for sure.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Is he still under Zeus's seal, cause how can they beat him, that mother of a giogio chopped off his own daddy's balls after all.


----------



## J (Nov 29, 2009)

He got his memories back but it should be obvious that he ain't at full power. I haven't actually read past 68 but I skimmed through the whole thing, and I trust Okada to at least be consistent unlike Kurumada.

This bitch was turned to stone I believe:


Damn.


----------



## Id (Nov 29, 2009)

Hopefully  Episode G does not get canceled. I don’t have any sales numbers, but the general Saint Seiya community did not really welcomed G. 

Constant complains was the art. And the outrageous feats.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Why is J banned.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

Is that Rhea being turned to stone?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2009)

J said:


> Yeah, so I was right.
> 
> So like I was saying to Cyn, in the case that G is indeed canceled, the ending to chapter 76 feels appropriate for some reason. In a "make up your own ending" kind of way.



(Lol banned.)

If by "appropriate ending" you mean "The story just stops", you're absolutely right.

Pontus was reaching the climax of his master plan and was pulling the ultimate evil "Just as planned" look and Aiolia, Shaka, Shura, Milo and Camus were about to fight the resurrected and awakened father of Zeus. Then you have Gaia and her unfulfilled part in the plot, Prometheus and his other ethereal buddies, Mnemosyne betraying the Titans and Rhea's reason for turning into stone, which was just shown very recently chapter wise.

So many loose plot points to resolve. It's complete bullshit if this turns out to be true.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 2, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Is that Rhea being turned to stone?


Yeah, though I'm not exactly sure why.

G is one of those "hate it or love it" mangas.

As far as incredibly abrupt endings go, I suppose it was a good one, but there were still a lot of unfinished matters, especially concerning Gaia, that I'd like to have seen a resolution to. I hope they confused "on hiatus" with "discontinued".

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope so too. Anyway Kurumada has promised big in 2010 so he better deliver.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 2, 2009)

With a new series in the works, I think he will.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

I saw the rumor of G's cancellation. I really hope it's not cancelled, G is much of the reason why I got back into the series again and started to read the original manga. It was a fresh breath from what I remembered of the series, different aesthetic and antagonists.

The last words of Miko Hasegawa and Aiolia in chapter 76 were good for an open ending I guess, but there were still a few Gigas on the loose (bet no one remembered them lol), Prometheus and the other ally of Pontus possibly having a more active role with the Gold Saints, Shura who hadn't used his Dunamis yet, the petrified Titans (Oceanus and Camus were supposed to have a rematch), Mnemosyne and Pontus as huge threats (at times I imagined Pontus would be offed by a vengeful Cronus or betrayed by a reawakened Gaia, and we were never told who sealed Pontus), those spectral figures around Pontus, Gaia's endgame, and the final fates of Lithos and Galan.

It would be cool if G ended with Saga realizing after the climax of the Tartarus fights that he needed more than just the Saints of the Sanctuary to bring his vision of the world to completion, so he'd need to find the staff of Athena that Aiolos also stole before attacking the chief Olympians. This would bring his motivations full circle with the original manga.



Cyn said:


> Yeah, though I'm not exactly sure why.



Pontus said he was responsible. Like your Gaia avatar btw.


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2009)

If issue 76 does turn out to be the last chapter. Much was left unresolved, marking the premature death of yet another Manga.


----------



## J (Dec 7, 2009)

Id said:


> And the outrageous feats.



This is more hilarious than the complaints about art.

I love these SS fans: ya dood, dis titans so strung dat dey totally nut git beeten bye a 7th-sense lacking Aiolia. I meen, dey dunt barely moove at lightspeed at all no wai man. Soooo strung. Make no sens 4 goldo saintos to beat em no wai.



TWF said:


> Why is J banned.







Deathbringerpt said:


> (Lol banned.)



Negged.



> If by "appropriate ending" you mean "The story just stops", you're absolutely right.



Not at all. I think I even said "in a make up your own ending kinda way". But I'm more than likely wrong. You know better than me, even if it was me who wrote it 



Cyn said:


> With a new series in the works, I think he will.



Dude can't keep the one he has afloat and now he's trying to publish another one? Good god lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2009)

J said:


> Not at all. I think I even said "in a make up your own ending kinda way". But I'm more than likely wrong. You know better than me, even if it was me who wrote it



Ok, i laughed, wasn't expecting a reply from this angle. You're getting better man.


Why just "J" now, by the way?



J said:


> Dude can't keep the one he has afloat and now he's trying to publish another one? Good god lol.



I'm pretty sure it's going to be another author, kinda like Lost Canvas with Shiori. Only canon this time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 7, 2009)

Well finished chapter 18 on the GSS website. I see J is back as well.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm pretty sure it's going to be another author, kinda like Lost Canvas with Shiori. Only canon this time.


Oh? Is that a personal hunch or was it announced somewhere?
(Either way, I hope you're right...)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 7, 2009)

It should focus on the War with Ares and Hades(Third War in the Hypermyth). That would be nice especially to see Ares God of War.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2009)

Ares God of Dongs


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2009)

I wish someone would release a proper rendition of a past Holy War. Specifically the War with Ares.


----------



## J (Dec 7, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ok, i laughed, wasn't expecting a reply from this angle. You're getting better man.








> Why just "J" now, by the way?



Because "I am the man who crushes the stars" is too long.



> I'm pretty sure it's going to be another author, kinda like Lost Canvas with Shiori. Only canon this time.



In that case it'll probably be decent.



Tranquil Fury said:


> I see J is back as well.



:mexigiogio


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Oh? Is that a personal hunch or was it announced somewhere?
> (Either way, I hope you're right...)



Personal hunch, with all the time it takes Kuramada coloring Next Dimension, i really doubt that he'll start on another series.

Or i could be wrong and all of this time where we don't hear anything about him is drawing this new series as as well.

Don't really think so though, Kuramada seems to be handling all of the Saint Seiya side stories to younger and more modern authors, which, in retrospect is a good idea, no matter how much i like the universe and characters he created, his storytelling and narrative are still pretty ancient for our day and age.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2009)

More like the fact that while he excels at some forms of character development and back-stories he sucks at general world building. Which is pretty fucking evident with shit-fests like the Poseidon and Hades arc.


----------



## J (Dec 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyn (Dec 8, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Or i could be wrong and all of this time where we don't hear anything about him is drawing this new series as as well.


The first thing that I thought of when I heard about the new series was that it might be a continuation of ND. Like, ND was only meant to act as a prologue to a bigger story. But it could be anything, I guess...



J said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Lol. If it weren't for Oceanos, I wouldn't have guessed who they were. X)


----------



## J (Dec 8, 2009)

How can you not recognize the manliness that is Hyperion?!

Hey Cyn, if you have time could you translate chapter 69 of G? Whatever's readable. I'd like to read up to 76 and put the closing lid on this thing. 

Also I noticed not too long ago that you guys translate even the sound effects. Holy shit that's amazing. You guys rock, except for Nihilus, which goes without saying really.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 8, 2009)

J said:


> How can you not recognize the manliness that is Hyperion?!
> 
> Hey Cyn, if you have time could you translate chapter 69 of G? Whatever's readable. I'd like to read up to 76 and put the closing lid on this thing.
> 
> Also I noticed not too long ago that you guys translate even the sound effects. Holy shit that's amazing. You guys rock, except for Nihilus, which goes without saying really.


I blame the non-manly generic face.

I'm a bit overwhelmed at the moment, but I suppose I could cook up something LQ for you after I'm done with chapter 9. And ND 19. And my small part in Saint Seiya 2. X)

The sound effects aren't exactly our doing. The French edition I got the scans off already has them translated. I wouldn't dare go that far, else I'd be doing this well into my 40s...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 8, 2009)

J said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 at that pic. Got one of other SS characters like that?


----------



## J (Dec 8, 2009)

Cyn said:


> I blame the non-manly generic face.



Unmanly generic faces? Have you like not read G or something lol. I kid I kid.



> I'm a bit overwhelmed at the moment, but I suppose I could cook up something LQ for you after I'm done with chapter 9. And ND 19. And my small part in Saint Seiya 2. X)



That'd be cool. I don't really care about G at the moment. LC has been on a role lately.



> The sound effects aren't exactly our doing. The French edition I got the scans off already has them translated. I wouldn't dare go that far, else I'd be doing this well into my 40s...



You cheater


----------



## Cyn (Dec 8, 2009)

J said:


> Unmanly generic faces? Have you like not read G or something lol. I kid I kid.


Touchée.


----------



## J (Dec 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> at that pic. Got one of other SS characters like that?



No. Only the titans. Get yourself a Hyperion set you dong. 



Cyn said:


> Touch?e.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 8, 2009)

Hyperion set eh? Not a bad idea, problem would be getting good pics for my set.


----------



## J (Dec 8, 2009)

What the hell is that in your avatar anyway? And why is it bloodied? Did the child get raped or something?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone have any Christmas fanart of SS? Me and another user are looking for some. Also temporary new set. Imagine this guy as Santa Claus.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 8, 2009)

Check out this Hyperion! Gives me chills... *_*


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Check out this Hyperion! Gives me chills... *_*



Then you should probably put down the ganja 

Hey, what happened to that over-sized French Shura that you gave me that one time? Link died.

Also godamnit Tranquil F, that set sucks. You always ruin everything...

EDIT: quit lurking Crimson Dragoon-sama and join the fun!


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Your Aiolia set was so kaiwaii, J.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

J said:


> This is more hilarious than the complaints about art.
> 
> I love these SS fans: ya dood, dis titans so strung dat dey totally nut git beeten bye a 7th-sense lacking Aiolia. I meen, dey dunt barely moove at lightspeed at all no wai man. Soooo strung. Make no sens 4 goldo saintos to beat em no wai.


Its more like the idiots are more happy, and contempt, with the poetic phrases spat out by homo characters like “The man that can crush stars”. Zeus forbid, you actually see a character do so.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah but Kanon is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Yeah but Kanon is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



He most likely is, but not to Saga extant. 

If you’re a SS fan, then you already accepted the character "make up" of this Manga. That "make up" being, 99% Bishi driven characters. That’s so much is a given. What makes you a sorry SS fan, is if you accept any, and all poetic phrases in Saint Seiya. Yet your all of a sudden repulsed, from a character actually performing an act that was once seen only as a poetic phrase?


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> What are you talking about?



Latest Chapter here


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

75% of Saint Seiya's fandom are retarded fangirls. If Okada could've kept the art to the style of what he had going on in the first 7 volumes, this problem would've never arised. Either way, I prefer G over the original manga.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> 75% of Saint Seiya's fandom are retarded fangirls. If Okada could've kept the art to the style of what he had going on in the first 7 volumes, this problem would've never arised. Either way, I prefer G over the original manga.



Members (mostly male) on SS Forum sites, have bin complaining about the feats earlier the volume 7.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Are they retarded? 

If yes, then tell them to shut the fuck up since it actually gives Saint Seiya the collateral to back up its stuff.

IF DEY IZ FIGHTING GODZ WHY DEY WINNING? Because they're nerfed by Pontus, Tartarus and Gaia.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2009)

> 75% of Saint Seiya's fandom are retarded fangirls.



Huuuhh....not really, no. 

Trust me when i say that most of Saint Seiya fans are guys, although Lost Canvas racketed in a nice number of them with its shoujo vibe. Episode G wasn't exactly mainstream in both dialogue and artwork so it didn't get that much exposition on the west.

But it was still a pretty profitable series with constant special editions and shit like that, if it's canceled it's because Okada wanted to.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been on the French forums, trust me for every male there's like 13 females.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

At one time 5 females use to spam the SS FC.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Shaka is so much more kaiwaii then Saori-chan. pek


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

Saori is hated with a passion. And I think it was Mu that received the most pek


With that said, Cyn! when do we get to see your next Ep. G chapter released? pek


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> I've been on the French forums, trust me for every male there's like 13 females.



Well, then again it's hard to make sure who's a chick and who's a guy.

And i don't really get the  complaints about "outrageous feats" since it's established that the titans weren't in their prime due to inhabiting human bodies and being weakened by Pontus.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2009)

I was okay with the feats because I knew the titans were nerfed plus the Gold Saints needed to power up and take advantage of opponents not taking them seriously. Leo's first fight with Hyperion was potrayed as being one under special circumstance even if you did'nt know about the seals. Mu was badly damaged and his opponent was about to use a stronger attack before Cronus came. So yeah fights like that are fine especially if they struggle with sealed Titans.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

You really should've used the manga stock of Hyperion instead of a fancoloring.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll do that next time. This set is temporary anyway, I'll change in a week or so.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 9, 2009)

At this point Saint Seiya fans mocking the feats of G about Gold Saints fighting Titans are just being retarded when the manga devotes an entire chapter to explain the whole situation, it's just an excuse to hate the manga without bothering to read it.

Another thing I've seen detractors complain about is how illogical (within the context of the original series) is Aiolia keeping his arm attached with Cosmo/Dunamis (a godly power) when in the original manga Shiryu completely healed his perforated eyes just by achieving the 7th sense and Hades gave Shura (who had become cosmic dust) a completely new body with his own brand of godly power, same for Shion with his young body.

And Mu is a cool dude, he takes care of Kiki he could be a good father. pek


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Your Aiolia set was so kaiwaii, J.



Yeah until it hit me that, you know, I really really hate the guy...



Id said:


> Its more like the idiots are more happy, and contempt, with the poetic phrases spat out by homo characters like *?The man that can crush stars?*. Zeus forbid, you actually see a character do so.



Is that a shot at me? Why you little so and so.

In any case, it's not like they go and put SS characters in matches against far stronger characters with actual feats in versus matches eh Id-dono? Saga > Superman 



TWF said:


> 75% of Saint Seiya's fandom are retarded fangirls. If Okada could've kept the art to the style of what he had going on in the first 7 volumes, this problem would've never arised. Either way, I prefer G over the original manga.



Seems like every good series has its share of retards.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

J said:


> Is that a shot at me? Why you little so and so.
> 
> In any case, it's not like they go and put SS characters in matches against far stronger characters with actual feats in versus matches eh Id-dono? Saga > Superman



At this point, everyone knows Superman would get his ass handed to him by Saga.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

But we're the Sagistas.


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Why do you think G is better than the original series, Fangy-san?

If I had to rank the stories it'd be something like this: Original > LC >> G > Shit >= ND

Also this:


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Because the original is shit after Sanctuary and G is better than a rehash like LC, Jay-kun.


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Reviving gods to revive another god. Yeah that's not at all the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Your momma is


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Yo mamma likes ND.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

J said:


> Also this:



Filler, and it's an Episode G topic.


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Id said:


> Filler, and it's an Episode G topic.



No one asked you. Now gtfo.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Whose hair is prettier with tresses, Shaka, Saga, or Mu?


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Hyperion-sama pek


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

J said:


> No one asked you. Now gtfo.


I am telling you, and that's a warning.


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Id said:


> I am telling you, and that's a warning.



Why so serious?

------------

Kreous > everyone else


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Your going to warn him for making fun of Shaka?


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

J said:


> Why so serious?



Can you tell if I am Cirus?


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Your going to warn him for making fun of Shaka?



As if anyone gives a shit anyways lol.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Your going to warn him for making fun of Shaka?


It has nothing to do with any character. 

It’s to keep him on his toes, I would hate to see him get banned again for flaming.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

That's not why he got banned.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> That's not why he got banned.



I am sure that?s not the case, anyhow I gave you an answer now stop instigating.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

What the hell?


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> What the hell?



What part of me answering your question did you not understand?


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

"This message cannot be seen cuz Id is in your ignore list"

So what's up Fang? Who could solo all the titans at the same time? I say prime Deathmask...


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Manigoldo solos.


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Manigoldo died too soon. How far are ya on LC? You need to get on the ball, dude.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

I left off where Rhadamanthys got his heart restored by Hades/Alone and Sphinx got beaten down.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

Charcan said:


> At this point Saint Seiya fans mocking the feats of G about Gold Saints fighting Titans are just being retarded when the manga devotes an entire chapter to explain the whole situation, it's just an excuse to hate the manga without bothering to read it.
> 
> Another thing I've seen detractors complain about is how illogical (within the context of the original series) is Aiolia keeping his arm attached with Cosmo/Dunamis (a godly power) when in the original manga Shiryu completely healed his perforated eyes just by achieving the 7th sense and Hades gave Shura (who had become cosmic dust) a completely new body with his own brand of godly power, same for Shion with his young body.
> 
> And Mu is a cool dude, he takes care of Kiki he could be a good father. pek




Fans are hard to please. 

Episode G does a good job, in injecting more Greek Mythos in its series.


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> I left off where Rhadamanthys got his heart restored by Hades/Alone and Sphinx got beaten down.



The latest scan in English is that of 152 I think, which is still 9 chapters behind. On the plus side you'll read Dohko's shenanigans in one shot if you pick it back up. Which you should.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know how to do backgrounds yet so I smudged the shit out of that mother fucker

I guess I destroyed the borders too


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

That doesn't help me when I don't know what the fuck I'm doing with GIMP 2 trying to make avatars since cropping and resizing both the image and canvas is retarded much less doing borders and backgrounds/transparencies.


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Get CS4, son.

Nihilus' attempt at : 

Terrible.


----------



## Cyn (Jan 5, 2010)

Gift for you, J:

Episode G, chapter 69.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2010)

J said:


> Get CS4, son.
> 
> Nihilus' attempt at :
> 
> Terrible.



How little you know young one. That I doth not make


----------



## Id (Jan 6, 2010)

Cyn said:


> Gift for you, J:
> 
> Episode G, chapter 69.



Chapter 69 just popped out of nowhere.


----------



## J (Jan 7, 2010)

Cyn said:


> Gift for you, J:
> 
> Episode G, chapter 69.



Aw Cyn-chan you remembered pek

Can I get a DL link for that? So that I can upload it somewhere else and take all the credit? But seriously, I like to read manga using IrfanView, it's much better.

Thank you.



Darth Nihilus said:


> How little you know young one. That I doth not make



Then who dares to defile my masterpiece?
Also I lied, you're nowhere near Camyu level. You're silver saint tier at best


----------



## Cyn (Jan 7, 2010)

J said:


> Aw Cyn-chan you remembered pek
> 
> Can I get a DL link for that? So that I can upload it somewhere else and take all the credit? But seriously, I like to read manga using IrfanView, it's much better.
> 
> Thank you.


Lol. 
I didn't add a dl link because I'm sort of ashamed of the super crappy quality, but here you go.


----------



## J (Jan 7, 2010)

Just blame the crappy quality on Nihilus. Done and done.

It doesn't look any worse than the stuff I read when I was catching up. I still say that Hyperion is the manliest.


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2010)

Cyn I could not even find raws of chapter 69. Now I feel complete :33


----------



## Zero-sama (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, can anyone tell me where I can get Episode G translated in english from chapter 18 till the most recent one. It has been a real pain in the ass to find this manga translated in English, if you find it or have it then I will appreciate it, thanks. 

BTW if no one has them or can't find them in english then it will be great if some one hook me up with the spanish version, I need the same chapter from 18 till the most recent one translated. Thanks again.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 3, 2010)

Sadly you'll have to wait for more chapters in english. Mangahelpers should have the spanish version most likely so try there.


----------



## Zero-sama (Feb 3, 2010)

^Thanks. Then it will be in spanish that I will read it, because EP G is freaking epic. 

Puño de meteoro de pegasus


----------



## Id (Feb 3, 2010)

You can try this website Midas. Spanish scans should be easy to find, if not let me know. 
Chapter 36 is out


----------



## Zero-sama (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Tuco, but I might go with the spanish ones. To be honest I heard that the spanish scans where in HQ, so if is not a hindrance, can you tell me what site besides mangahelpers has Episode G in spanish. Because mangahelpers have half in spanish and the other half in portuguese, and if I am reading something I hate to change from one language to the other one. I can read portuguese also but I prefer spanish, I think they give the words more meaning (my excuses if portuguese it's someone's first language here) and in spanish they are more loyal to the Saint Seiya franchise since the original TV series where dub and aired in Mexico and other Latin countries, and that was a long time ago.

BTW Aiolia FTW

They portrayed every Gold Saint here how powerful they supposed to be. IMO EP G is way better than Lost Canvas.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2010)

Midas said:


> They portrayed every Gold Saint here how powerful they supposed to be. IMO EP G is way better than Lost Canvas.



A man after my own heart.

Brofist.


----------



## Zero-sama (Feb 3, 2010)

lol, muito obrigado.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2010)

Was gonna take up reading Saint Seiya and i was wondering what is Canon and what isn't? If someone could set me straight it would be appreciated


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Was gonna take up reading Saint Seiya and i was wondering what is Canon and what isn't? If someone could set me straight it would be appreciated



Saint Seiya original manga (canon)
Next Dimension (canon)
Lost Canvas (Non Canon)
Episode G (canon;, idk in that)


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Saint Seiya original manga (canon)
> Next Dimension (canon)
> Lost Canvas (Non Canon)
> Episode G (canon;, idk in that)



Thanks


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Thanks



nothing


----------



## Zero-sama (Mar 29, 2010)

Just in case guys, there is a new, cool and very active FC of Saint Seiya, even thought we are short of members, believe me it is very active 24/7: 

New Saint Seiya FC


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2010)

No thanks. Not joining another site for a SS fc, especially one that has a shitload of pop ups and ads.

And Episode G is canon currently.


----------



## Zero-sama (Mar 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> No thanks. Not joining another site for a SS fc, especially one that has a shitload of pop ups and ads.



lol, I imagine that having lots of posts here makes you automatically a bird in a cage.  



> And Episode G is canon currently.



did Kurumada state it that it was canon?

Edit: Are there any plans for an episode G animated series?


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2010)

Nothing indicates its not canon.


----------



## Zero-sama (Mar 29, 2010)

only the creator can indicate such thing.


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2010)

That's not really how continuity and canon work. And anyway Okada has been pretty cocksure on keeping the continuity more or less intact completely with the Sanctuary arc of Saint Seiya.

And the story actually has authorization by Kuramada, so its fairly obviously not NON-CANON.


----------



## Zero-sama (Mar 29, 2010)

I create a story and I die, you continue it *with or without* my knowledge or authorization, it will be a continuation based on your vision not the one the creator (I) had, therefore it is not canon.

BUT if Kurumada says it's canon then it's canon. Why? cause the creator said so.


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2010)

Because not all series's continuity and canon policies are the same.


----------



## Zero-sama (Mar 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Because not all series's continuity and canon policies are the same.



They are all the same, at the end someone has to ask the creator or the company permission to continue or create new material. They can do a prequel or a sequel with the continuity of the original story, but that doesn't make it officially canon. The only one who can say and approve it is canon it's none other than the creator. 

Again If Kurumada says EP G is canon then it is canon. I can authorized you to make a sequel or a prequel of my series, but that doesn't make it canon material, BUT if I say to you that you will create a sequel to my series and that I will approve it officially as canon, then it's canon.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2010)

.


----------



## J (Jun 13, 2010)

TWF said:


> .



Why was this one added and not the original?




Darth Nihilus said:


> IRL shit, aka Uni. Supposed to be starting back up soon.



I can relate. Just finished off my Bachelor's. Goddamn what a huge waste of time. And money. And sleep. Great way to lose faith in humanity though.

Hit me up when you guys start rolling again. Though everyone knows ND is better than G anyway. Good manga that ND is.


----------



## Id (Feb 2, 2013)

Awaken!

Did they finish this series or what?


----------



## son_michael (Feb 2, 2013)

Id said:


> Awaken!
> 
> Did they finish this series or what?



3 year Necro?!


Go away Hades


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 2, 2013)

Unless there are new scans *in english* nobody should bother to necro this thread.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2014)

A bit of a bump but looks like G is going to get a sequel.

Ch.107


----------

